# Any Clomid Round 1 buddies? - Now with testing dates!



## cheerios

Hi, I'm currently on my Round 1 of Clomid 50mg.

Anybody out there who's in the same stage? Would love to have buddies? 

My last scan (Tues), I had 2/3 10mm follicles, but I'm not too sure if those follies were already there even before I started Clomid. I have another scan next Tues and really hope that those follicles would have grown.

Would love to have buddies in the same stage as me to share stories and support each other. :)

*Testing Dates of our lovely Clomid ladies*

23rd Sept - Mamawannabe
15th Oct - SmileyKez[/COLOR]


----------



## cheerios

Anybody??? I can't be the only one starting on Clomid now???


----------



## keepsmiling

Hiya I shud b startin in about 3 weeks ish xx


----------



## lynne192

i am due AF on 13-14th of this month then we're on round one of our 2nd attempt on clomid. 

would love to join all but i am a 2nd timer :D


----------



## keepsmiling

Join in I shudb startin mid sep just waitin 4 af, wot days and mg r u on xx


----------



## kelster823

ME ME ME.. :hi: :hi:

I am starting my first round on Saturday-- cycle day 5-9 at 50mg... I am HOPING so much that this is gonna be it....


----------



## SmileyKez

Me!! Im expecting AF on Tuesday then I will be starting my first round of Clomid! Bit disappointed coz thought this month might be my month but also quite excited to be starting Clomid! I'd love a Clomid buddy!


----------



## keepsmiling

I rember u kel from another thread sorry u lost ur angel :hug: I'm on days 2-6 100mg x


----------



## kelster823

keepsmiling said:


> I rember u kel from another thread sorry u lost ur angel :hug: I'm on days 2-6 100mg x


ahh thanks so much.:hugs:. it's been a long and heartfelt journey since but I am finally looking up...... :dust: to all you ladies


----------



## lynne192

meant to be on 100mg day 2-5 but i got pregnant on day 4-7 before so not sure which one they thought was best, this is just a "try something" while waiting on year waiting list for IUI


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm hopin thisbworks iv gt pcos x


----------



## kelster823

well my blood work done today is checking for that as I have always thought I had PCOS.... I'll find out next week


----------



## lynne192

i have sever pcos and it worked for me, every cycle last time and done 5 of them, between 50mg and 100mg, 

i have pcos, backwards uterus, blood problems, only one tube and suspected sperm allergy lol


----------



## keepsmiling

God lynn uv got the lot hvent u, ii dnt think my pcos is too bad, im hoopin this works xxx ru all havin blood tests or scans too xx


----------



## lynne192

i'm not having any bloods or scans this time around because they already know it works so just a case of working out where in my cycle i will ovulate with clomid as its been a year since i started taking it last time... 

my PCOS apparently is the worse scan my family doctor has seen but my RE said it could be worse lol.... all my teen years i never had a period, i have alot of cysts etc on my ovaries and get alone of stomach pains and hair etc but otherwise you wouldn't know i had it i guess,. other than being mega unfertile lol... my OH is super fertile so its madness but hopefully we'll get our little one soon... can hope anyways... 

yeah it is alot everytime we go to doctors we find yet another problem so not always looking forward to gonig lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

Well let's hope there is no more bad news, we were tild by docs tht dh had low sperm mobilitt but fs said rthy got it rong and its fine so I'm hopin this clomid wil do the trick,, we've been ntnp for 3 years been tryin.1 year properly iv got a cd12 scan and I'm askin if I can have a blood test to make sure cos I only gwt a ascan on 1st cycle,, iv got 3 months worth of clomid,,, xx


----------



## kelster823

oh geesh Lynn I am so sorry................ I have a few of the symptons- but I in the last year or so my periods were getting more "regular" and regular I mean maybe once every month and a half for me..so I know I was O'ing

they say PCOS actually could get better as you age---- I hope that is the case for me 

I have been PG twice already within the last year but my last few charts are not showing me that I am O'ing---- and when it did put me at possibly O'ing I took progestrone cream right after... but then my temps would go back down again as I have LOW progestrone levels.......and my charts gave me thw dotted CH and a LONG LP

I alo went and bought the Ovacue fertility monitor because OPK's for me never worked....


----------



## torilou

Hi cheerios

Have just started my first round this cycle, had a 20mm follie at scan on tues so now will wait and see xx


----------



## lynne192

opk never really work for me either, my levels are too high so most of the time i get two lines all the time, so i have a fertility monitor i use. i found agnus castus was a wonder to me, it helped me get pregnant with my son, but coming off it next month to go on the clomid only on clomid for two months as a try and see sort of thing, but doubt it will work, i hate having to wait for iui but thats just how it goes ah? yeah it really sucks being so infertile my family a super fertile so they don't understand at all it makes it very hard, i am truely blessed to have my DS which i am grateful for but my OH finds it hard because my son is not his own so its hard for him, we got pregnant in jan with clomid but sadly it turned out to be suspected ectopic and they ended the pregnancy, clomid has a high rate of causing ectopic so i am a little scared going back on it again :(


----------



## mamawannabe

:hi: Hi, Please can I join you too? I am starting this evening as AF got me two days ago. I have been precribed 100mg for days 2-6 of my cycle and I have my first follicle tracking scan next Friday. I have the dreaded "unexplained" infertility and have been trying for 2 and a half years


----------



## lynne192

thats shame hun guess although i have alot wrong at least i know what it is even if it can't be helped, sometimes although its not nice its best to get a lap and dye, although it was not nice for me i found out alot more about whats wrong with me and got us on the road to IUI.


----------



## Lisa84

Can i join u first round ladies. I will be going to get drugs ti force AF next week so should be startin my first round of Clomid mid to end of the month.

Ive been started on 100mg CD2-6. Im very nervous!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Does takin clomic increase eptopic and ms chances thenn I didn't no that,wot r the chaces x


----------



## kelster823

yes I have heard that but I am not sure the percentage rate


----------



## SmileyKez

So come on girls, are we Round 1 Clomid Buddies then? Roll on next week, nervous but wanna get started!!


----------



## kelster823

HELL YEAH I am so in... I am nervous as well as very excited.....

I start tomorrow... so I'll keep everyone updated on how I "feel" 

I am hoping no bad side effects.. but what ever I gotta go, I gotta do


----------



## lynne192

takig clomid increases the risks from 0.5% to over 4% more so for people with pcos and only one tube etc,

miscarriage rates unsure but this is what i found 13-25% increase chance of m/c

they also increase chances of chemical pregnancy too of course.


----------



## SmileyKez

Ooh yeah Kel please let us know! If AF arrives when I think she will I will be starting on tuesday or Wednesday, am really hoping for no side affects, especially not the headaches I've heard about! I sit at a pc all day so headaches would be bad, but I guess I'll do whatever it takes to get pregnant!
Good luck!! x


----------



## keepsmiling

How long have u all been ttc,,, iv had enuff nw lol I dnt want to gwt my hopes up but its jard nt too, have any of u been on it b4 xx


----------



## Lisa84

keepsmiling said:


> How long have u all been ttc,,, iv had enuff nw lol I dnt want to gwt my hopes up but its jard nt too, have any of u been on it b4 xx


I'm the same hun. I am so optimistic that clomid is going to be the wonder drug for me i just know i am setting myself up for a fall but hey i'd rather think positive than expect it to fail xx


----------



## lynne192

i've been TTC 3+years now was on clomid sept 09-jan 2010. i was really happy and excited/hopeful going on clomid the first time but now i am just scared.... 

i had bad time with it last time we used it but its a stop ground for us waiting on iui


----------



## keepsmiling

How cum u gtta have iui did it work last time dus it make u have more eggys xx


----------



## lynne192

nope for me never made more eggs just actually made my egg mature enough to be able to make a pregnancy but because i only have one tube and my right ovary is small it still doesn't give me a great chance, i did get :bfp: when was on clomid last time but ended in suspected Ectopic and had a chemical too. 

having to have IUI because only got one tube and because we were able to get pregnant sucessefully on the clomid.


----------



## keepsmiling

Do u have to pay for the iui wot r the chanced of it wrkin for us pcos ladies how old r u all btw xx


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls, 
Wow! Soo many clomid buddies!!! Ok, I'm going to add you all as friends now....

I'm sooo excited to go for my second scan next Tuesday.

Just read through the posts and thought I'd add that Clomid is supposed to reduce the chance of miscarriage because it helps your eggs to ripen, isn't it? In any case, Clomid is supposed to help you to ovulate. And for women like myself who don't ovulate regularly, it really helps to increase the chance of pregnancy in any case. So that's already much better than waiting forever for a natural BFP. 

lynne - You a living evidence that it IS possible to have a baby even with PCOS and all the other related issues! When's your IUI? My doc also suggested IUI because of hubby's low sperm count. But he said that since I'm still young, we can try natural BDing first. 

keepsmiling - hello! :) Nice to have you on board! I'm 27, how old are you?


----------



## lynne192

i don't know what my chances are thats something that they can't give just lile they couldn't for clomid cause i have alot wrong with me they can never be sure. so they just have to "see how it goes" will be put on more ovulation stimulation drugs during iui, don't need to pay for a few rounds so thats good. she never said anything about my PCOS but she did say risks are higher for miscarriage and ectopic etc so thats not good but its the same risks would get with IVF and its cheaper so going to try it first. 
i am 21 almost 22 so starting pretty young but times not on my hands with all my problems and each passing month things get worse for me :(


----------



## keepsmiling

Keep us updated cherios I just want to start now I'm bored of waitib for af x


----------



## keepsmiling

So dobu get iui free I c uv already got a litlebboy awe xx


----------



## lynne192

sorry want can't really understand your message there, yes i have a 3year old son, he's my old. but not my OH's son or else wouldn't have or be going through half of what i am.


----------



## keepsmiling

Sorry that shud of said do u have to pay for iui? How long did it take to concieve him x


----------



## lynne192

as said i will get some IUI free, it took me 15+months TTC for my son but all in all on and off it took 2-3years roughly.


----------



## cheerios

Has anybody here already started on Clomid?

I have had no side effects so far. I don't know if mood swings count, but TBH I don't think I need Clomid to have mood swings. Have had a bit of headache, but that again could be "normal" due to the weather changes. 

Felt quite a bit of twinges in my left ovary today though. Although sometimes I really am not sure if those are twinges or if its just psychological. 

So yeah! I think I'll figure more about my body after my first round.


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv nt started yt I'm tryin to b hopeful but it's hard lol x


----------



## cheerios

torilou said:


> Hi cheerios
> 
> Have just started my first round this cycle, had a 20mm follie at scan on tues so now will wait and see xx

Hey torilou
Great that you have a 20mm follie!!! Wow! What CD are you on? I hope to have some dominant follies for my next scan! What dosage of Clomid are you on?


----------



## keepsmiling

Does clomid normally make u have more follies then x


----------



## lynne192

in most people yes and matures them better


----------



## keepsmiling

I only get scans on cycle one so I'm askin for bloods on the other two just to make sure it's workin! Iv got 3 cycles x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

cheerios said:


> Has anybody here already started on Clomid?
> 
> I have had no side effects so far. I don't know if mood swings count, but TBH I don't think I need Clomid to have mood swings. Have had a bit of headache, but that again could be "normal" due to the weather changes.
> 
> Felt quite a bit of twinges in my left ovary today though. Although sometimes I really am not sure if those are twinges or if its just psychological.
> 
> So yeah! I think I'll figure more about my body after my first round.

Just finished taking my last pill last night in my first cycle...no side effects that i noticed....thank goodness. I actually noticed that it made my AF less of an annoyance in the sense that I didn't have as much cramping or moodiness....so that was a bonus. 
Do you have PCOS or just problems ovulating??
Good luck with your Clomid. Hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## keepsmiling

I dnt no bout the others but ov or pcos no mf thank god u xx


----------



## kelster823

I just took my 1st pill this morning---- here we gooooooo.. :lol: gosh I REALLY hopes this works....

have a great day ladies


----------



## lynne192

FX everyone x


----------



## keepsmiling

Here goes nothin hey kel!!
Well iv dun an opk today and it's almost pos so looks like il b with u ladies in 2 weeks sooo cnt wait yay xx


----------



## torilou

cheerios

Im on 50mg, am going for my bloods on tues so will hopefully find out wed/thurs if I did in fact ov this month or not.

Not liking the side effects but no pain no gain I guess xx


----------



## torilou

cheerios

Should add that I take mine cd 2-5, im only on 4 in stead of the usual 5 pills but dont ask me why lol, just the way my clinic does it I guess xxx


----------



## lace&pearls

cheerios said:


> Hi, I'm currently on my Round 1 of Clomid 50mg.
> 
> Anybody out there who's in the same stage? Would love to have buddies?
> 
> Would love to have buddies in the same stage as me to share stories and support each other. :)

Hiya! I'd love a clomid bud too :) I'm about to start clomid, today is my last day of provera & then just waiting for AF to arrive so I can get started! :happydance: I have PCOS, I haven't had a period / ovulated since I came off the pill (8 months ago), so I'm really hoping this drug will help me! I'm starting on 50mg been told to take it cd2-6.. I haven't been offered scans though :( just a day 21 blood test. Oh well I'm relieved they even offered it to me :) 
I'm also on metformin, but introducing it slowly so as not to upset my stomach!
Can't wait to get started and join you all in symptom spotting etc.!

Have many of you had side effects? x x x :dust: Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## SmileyKez

lace&pearls said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm currently on my Round 1 of Clomid 50mg.
> 
> Anybody out there who's in the same stage? Would love to have buddies?
> 
> Would love to have buddies in the same stage as me to share stories and support each other. :)
> 
> Hiya! I'd love a clomid bud too :) I'm about to start clomid, today is my last day of provera & then just waiting for AF to arrive so I can get started! :happydance: I have PCOS, I haven't had a period / ovulated since I came off the pill (8 months ago), so I'm really hoping this drug will help me! I'm starting on 50mg been told to take it cd2-6.. I haven't been offered scans though :( just a day 21 blood test. Oh well I'm relieved they even offered it to me :)
> I'm also on metformin, but introducing it slowly so as not to upset my stomach!
> Can't wait to get started and join you all in symptom spotting etc.!
> 
> Have many of you had side effects? x x x :dust: Good Luck to everyone!Click to expand...

Hey, just wanted to say good luck, would love to be buddies! I will be starting on Clomid this week, AF should arrive on Tuesday (assuming of course a miracle hasnt happened and I am pg) Im quite nervous but also excited.
I have mild pcos but wasnt offered anything for this, just the Clomid!


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks Smiley Kez :) I didn't think I would be offered metformin too, never taken it before the FS prescribed it to me along with clomid and provera, I found before most doctors didn't take PCOS very seriously, the only thing they offered was the pill :dohh: 

Hopefully I should be starting my clomid around the same time as you, depending on when AF decides to show up lol, I've never had a cycle buddy before! haven't had a cycle since I joined bnb lol!! :happydance: 

Best of Luck to you too :dust: keep me posted how you're getting on :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## cheerios

Born2BeAMommy said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody here already started on Clomid?
> 
> I have had no side effects so far. I don't know if mood swings count, but TBH I don't think I need Clomid to have mood swings. Have had a bit of headache, but that again could be "normal" due to the weather changes.
> 
> Felt quite a bit of twinges in my left ovary today though. Although sometimes I really am not sure if those are twinges or if its just psychological.
> 
> So yeah! I think I'll figure more about my body after my first round.
> 
> Just finished taking my last pill last night in my first cycle...no side effects that i noticed....thank goodness. I actually noticed that it made my AF less of an annoyance in the sense that I didn't have as much cramping or moodiness....so that was a bonus.
> Do you have PCOS or just problems ovulating??
> Good luck with your Clomid. Hope you get your BFP soonClick to expand...

Hi Born2bMummy
I have PCOS and IR. I think I do ovulate on my own, but not regularly. My AFs are very irregular, but those times when I have my IR, I'm 90% sure I ovulate. What about you? Thanks! I hope you get your BFP too and all of us can be bump buddies!


----------



## cheerios

lace&pearls said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm currently on my Round 1 of Clomid 50mg.
> 
> Anybody out there who's in the same stage? Would love to have buddies?
> 
> Would love to have buddies in the same stage as me to share stories and support each other. :)
> 
> Hiya! I'd love a clomid bud too :) I'm about to start clomid, today is my last day of provera & then just waiting for AF to arrive so I can get started! :happydance: I have PCOS, I haven't had a period / ovulated since I came off the pill (8 months ago), so I'm really hoping this drug will help me! I'm starting on 50mg been told to take it cd2-6.. I haven't been offered scans though :( just a day 21 blood test. Oh well I'm relieved they even offered it to me :)
> I'm also on metformin, but introducing it slowly so as not to upset my stomach!
> Can't wait to get started and join you all in symptom spotting etc.!
> 
> Have many of you had side effects? x x x :dust: Good Luck to everyone!Click to expand...

Hi lace&pearls!
Oh nice that you're going to start Clomid soon! OH yeah, I totally understand what you mean by the "disappearing" AFs...I have that too! What dosage of Metformin are you on? I'm also on Metformin, 2000 mg. That was a horror, when I first started with it....but the side effects did eventually wear off. 

No side effects on Clomid yet....not that I've noticed....some ovary twinges only.


----------



## cheerios

Hey SmileyKez
Your chart looks great!!! WOw! DO you usually have regular AFs? Have you tested yet? Maybe you don't even need Clomid!


----------



## cheerios

torilou said:


> cheerios
> 
> Im on 50mg, am going for my bloods on tues so will hopefully find out wed/thurs if I did in fact ov this month or not.
> 
> Not liking the side effects but no pain no gain I guess xx

Hey torilou!
Nice! I have my next scan on Tuesday too, so looks like both of us would have something to report on Tuesday! Its soo amazing that you even managed to have a 20mm follicle on your first try of Clomid. Do you have any PCOS or anything? 

What side effects have you had?


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies... welp day two..... I had a bad headache and an upset tummy yesterday but I am not sure if that was from being out to late the nite before :winkwink: so today if I get the effects then I will know for sure it is the clomid

I am a little pee oded though.. I am not getting the 21 day bloods nor any scans... and I asked- I truly think my GYN doesn't want to be bothered with me and wants to send me off directly to a fertility specialists.. I mean I know I am up there in age and do not have much time.. but hell if I CAN get pregnant then maybe I just need a lil help??? 

anyhoo enough of my ranting. have a great day ladies


----------



## torilou

cheerios

I dont have pcos as far as I know, there not sure if I ov regular or not and he reeled off a load of statistics to me re this, all boiled down to it being once a year chance for people who dont ov regular, dont ask me to quote all the figures as he lost me lol

Side effects for me were a amazing foggy head/headache and blurry eyes, felt a lot of pressure down below as well, only had it whilst taking the tabs and then I was fine but it came back on my surge day and for 2 days after so im guessing thats clomid related as well as never had anything like that before but am fine now, just need to get lining checked again as they werent sure if it was too thin going by the scan.

xxx


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey Cheerios :wave: I think they prescribed me 1500 mg of metformin (3 x 500mg a day) but have been to see my GP since and he said it's ok to start on one tablet a day to see how it goes and gradually increase it! :) 

Did you find anything helped the side effects? I was told to take it on a full stomach, but also I've erad on here that eating fatty foods makes it worse?? x


----------



## cheerios

kelster823 said:


> Morning ladies... welp day two..... I had a bad headache and an upset tummy yesterday but I am not sure if that was from being out to late the nite before :winkwink: so today if I get the effects then I will know for sure it is the clomid
> 
> I am a little pee oded though.. I am not getting the 21 day bloods nor any scans... and I asked- I truly think my GYN doesn't want to be bothered with me and wants to send me off directly to a fertility specialists.. I mean I know I am up there in age and do not have much time.. but hell if I CAN get pregnant then maybe I just need a lil help???
> 
> anyhoo enough of my ranting. have a great day ladies

Hey Kelster
I have had more frequent headaches actually the past week...so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with Clomid.

And honestly, does your insurance cover visits to a fertility specialist? If so, I would really recommend going straight to one, because most GYN are not specialised in reproductive medicine. And I'm soo glad that I started going to my FS, I find it SOOOOooo much better! THat I'm in good hands. Just my pt of view anyway.


----------



## cheerios

torilou said:


> cheerios
> 
> I dont have pcos as far as I know, there not sure if I ov regular or not and he reeled off a load of statistics to me re this, all boiled down to it being once a year chance for people who dont ov regular, dont ask me to quote all the figures as he lost me lol
> 
> Side effects for me were a amazing foggy head/headache and blurry eyes, felt a lot of pressure down below as well, only had it whilst taking the tabs and then I was fine but it came back on my surge day and for 2 days after so im guessing thats clomid related as well as never had anything like that before but am fine now, just need to get lining checked again as they werent sure if it was too thin going by the scan.
> 
> xxx

Oh, once a year for irregular ovulation isn't much! But I do think that statistics are a bit warped though. 

I have heard that blurry eyes are a side effect, though 50mg is a pretty low dosage, so my FS said that there shouldn't be any side effects. 

I'm excited to find out if you are PG! :) Do you have a journal or smth?


----------



## cheerios

lace&pearls said:


> Hey Cheerios :wave: I think they prescribed me 1500 mg of metformin (3 x 500mg a day) but have been to see my GP since and he said it's ok to start on one tablet a day to see how it goes and gradually increase it! :)
> 
> Did you find anything helped the side effects? I was told to take it on a full stomach, but also I've erad on here that eating fatty foods makes it worse?? x

Hey lac&pearls

Yeah that's what I did too. To stagger the dosage. I started with 500 for 3 days, followed by 500 x 2 for one week. That was no problem. It started becoming a problem when I increased it to 1,500 and then to 2,000mg. I had migraines at 1,500. After one week of intense migraines, I reduced dosage to 1,000mg again. Before attempting 1,500 and then 2,000mg a few weeks later.

Hmmm... I read a lot. Like about low G.I. diet, less carbohydrates, eating bananas. But honestly, I couldn't follow the instructions, because I like eating carbs (although I don't eat a lot of carbs to begin with). I had lots of diarrhoea (sorry if it TMI),but it eventually stopped after 2-3 mths. 

I would say, just listen to your body. If you find the side effects too much, go down to a lower dosage first. And get use to the lower dosage, before going up again. And to make sure that you don't get hungry, by eating small snacks in between. I find the side effects worse when I'm hungry.


----------



## lauraebrad

Can I join in? Had the last tablet in my 1st attempt at Clomid last night. Very excited although not really expecting anything to happen. Don't get any scans here, just day 21 blood test so will be in the dark for another 30 somthing days yet!


----------



## cheerios

Hi lauraebrad! Welcome to our Clomid thread! Is there no way you can ask for a scan? Here, they don't do Clomid without a scan....


----------



## torilou

cheerios

Whats a smth? I dont think I am, not positive at all for this month to be honest, think its just been so long I doubt I will be positive about any month xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Who have u ladies told ur goin on clomidXx???


----------



## lynne192

only told my OH and only other person that knows is RE and me i don;t talk about this sort of stuff much with people.


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Only my oh knows and a friend who I made from this site actually lol, nobody else knows were ttc so it can be hard not being able to share but at the same time I know it would stress me out more if they kept asking xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I told hubbys stepmum I was goin hospital for tests aess ago n she told some other family members ad I feel really stressed bout it all n iv just denied it all now but I feel bad for lying zx


----------



## cheerios

Oh, I told my hubby, his parents and some very close friends - whom I can trust not to tell anybody and who won't put pressure on me. 

Oh girls, I have a 22.5mm follicle! Doc says I'll ovulate really soon. No HCG trigger, but he said I should pretty much ovulate on my own. I'm sooo excited! :)


----------



## cheerios

torilou said:


> cheerios
> 
> Whats a smth? I dont think I am, not positive at all for this month to be honest, think its just been so long I doubt I will be positive about any month xx

Hi torilou

"smth" means "Something". I was asking if you had a journal or something. 

Oh, I so know what you mean! I'm trying not to get overly excited about having a follicle in there, but its soo hard not to! 

When are you testing?


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow cherios that's a big follie u have do u have just one follie then I'm not gain the trigger as far as I no my opk wa almost pos today so looks like il be joinin u ladies in clomid real soon xx


----------



## kelster823

that is awesome news Cheerios.... fantastic.....

tomorrow is my last day.. so hopefully soon the O will happen for me- no side effects at all... starting to have some twinges and kinda sorta sensative ta ta's

as to who we have told... family- especially since my sister in law is also going thru the same thing with me--- so glad to have her around.... all my friends are WELL done having children and all are either in middle school or just starting highschool... we also told CLOSE friends-- they all know we are trying :) and they are very supportive


----------



## keepsmiling

I think from now on I'll keep my god shut lol and just keep I between me n hubby x


----------



## cheerios

keepsmiling - Yeah, I only have one follicle. That's enough for me! :) Doc said I had an LH surge yesterday (from bloods) and that I most definitely will ovulate today (probably sometime in the morning). Can't believe once tomorrow starts, I will be on my first ever 2ww!


----------



## cheerios

kelster - Yay for Clomid! All the best! I hope that it will work great for you too!


----------



## keepsmiling

I just hope I ov on this lol my cyles r gettin worse lol xx


----------



## torilou

cheerios

I dont know when to test, I probably wont to be honest as dont think this is the month so just wait for af to come now, did have my bloods done yesterday so will hopefully get results tomorrow and find out if I did in fact ov

Great news about your follie! You go girl! x

No I dont have a journal, wouldnt know how to to be honest lol 

xxxx


----------



## kelster823

cheerios said:


> keepsmiling - Yeah, I only have one follicle. That's enough for me! :) Doc said I had an LH surge yesterday (from bloods) and that I most definitely will ovulate today (probably sometime in the morning). Can't believe once tomorrow starts, I will be on my first ever 2ww!

WOW.... oohh the horrors of the dreaded TWW.:lol: :lol: :lol:... but you'll be fine :) keeping positive thoughts for you :)

today was my last pill.... OH PLEASE LET THIS MONTH BE IT....... I cannot afford to wait wait and wait............ if we do get PG- hubby will be a first time daddy at the age of 42............ :wacko:

ladies have a GREAT day


----------



## keepsmiling

Age is just a number hun, were lucky were yunger but still want a bby a much as anyone else xx


----------



## kelster823

keepsmiling said:


> Age is just a number hun, were lucky were yunger but still want a bby a much as anyone else xx


oh of course you do..... it WILL happen... 

I know age is just a number but for me time is not on my side.. ya know what I mean- :winkwink: we have not necessarily set a age limit but I do not want to put a baby in jeopardy of anything as well as my health.. it such a hard subject and sensative one also......... and it's not like I waited either.... I have been NTNP for 20 years- and up til last year, I had never been pregnant before- never even seen a positive test until April of this year... the first pregnancy I didn't know I was until I had the MC... I had really no signs of being pregnant

IT WILL HAPPEN for all of us- it may be an assisted journey but it will happen.. I am proof :) :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

I believe things happen or a reason n now iv been married almost a year n gettin settled i think it's my time I hope how old r u
my name is Kelly too xx


----------



## kelster823

keepsmiling said:


> I believe things happen or a reason n now iv been married almost a year n gettin settled i think it's my time I hope how old r u
> my name is Kelly too xx

Well hello Kelly- I am Kellie lol with the ie... mom had to be different..:lol:. I just turned 40 at the end of August :) and hubby will be 42 in April.. we have been together for 20 years and married 16 years this coming October, so you can see where time is not on my side much longer :) 
but yepper I have always agreed too- things happen for a reason- reasons we may NEVER know


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh I like the Spelling of us name wow that's a long time r u not eligajle for ovd or anything xx


----------



## kelster823

hmm what is ovd? :lol: 

if my two rounds of clomid do not work, then I am being referred off to a fertility specialists- my GYN doesn't want to fool around because of my age....


----------



## keepsmiling

Sorry tht shud of sed ivf I'm under the fs top much easier that way I think xx


----------



## kelster823

umm I hope I do not have to go that route... I would prefer IUI first.... but we just gotta wait and see.. I have been pregnant twice this past year, so I know I can get pregnant but right now I appears I am not O'ing- since my last MC in April- so that is why my GYN put me on clomid for 2 cycles.... I am also waiting on blood results from last Thursday... I believe I have PCOS- but waiting on them to call me to advise me...


----------



## keepsmiling

I have pcos and I belive I had a mc about 2 years ago but never got it confirmed as I never did a hpt but I was very late and in agony xx


----------



## kelster823

keepsmiling said:


> I have pcos and I belive I had a mc about 2 years ago but never got it confirmed as I never did a hpt but I was very late and in agony xx

I have always thought I had it and have mentioned it before but no one did anything... 

my husband and I were on the "if it happens it happens" basis for a long time-- and we were OK with that.. we enjoy our time and have done a lot of FUN things.. but when the doctor told me last Oct that I was pregnant I just cried ... I didn't think I could.... 

so we have been TRYING TRYING since March of this year- and now it is getting so frustrating because if you look at my charts since April... it really doesn't look like I am O'ing...... and my consult with my GYN after my 2nd MC I asked him all these things and he just basically brushed it off until last week... I was bounded and determined to get my answers


----------



## keepsmiling

I found out abot a year n half ago I had it so we hve just been ntnp but started tryin in april with opks etc but the au natral approach isn't workin so I need a kick start or more like my overies do
do u hve a journal
I do it's keepsmilings ttc journal have a peek if u want xxx


----------



## kelster823

I sure will take a peek.. 

when i get home from work today.... I usually work from home- except on Wednesday-- my one day in the office---


----------



## keepsmiling

Oh rote wot do u do for work Hun x


----------



## kelster823

I work for a health insurance company- work right across the river from New York City-- I have the entire NYC skyline as my view. sooooo purdy.....

You?


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow sounds beautiful 
I work in our local hospital as a nursing assistant but hopin to go to UNO in the next 2 or 2 years to train to b a midwife xx


----------



## kelster823

that sounds exciting....


----------



## torilou

Have just rang to see if my prog results were back and they were, 33.4!!! Highest Ive ever had and defo ov'd this month!! I dont think I am pg but am still pleased that the clomid defo did its job this month xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Wot dpo r u xx


----------



## kelster823

torilou said:


> Have just rang to see if my prog results were back and they were, 33.4!!! Highest Ive ever had and defo ov'd this month!! I dont think I am pg but am still pleased that the clomid defo did its job this month xx

Fantasic news.. 

yes how many DPO are you and what amount were you taking? and what cycle days????


----------



## torilou

Im not sure how many days po I am, I had my surge last wednesday so guessing about 6?? xx


----------



## torilou

Kelster

Am on cd2 -5 , just the four days not the usual 5 and on 50mg xx


----------



## keepsmiling

So ul b testin pretty soon oh wudnt it b lovely to have our first bfp pn here xx


----------



## kelster823

that is just AWESOME news,,, fantastic... I hope you gots lots of baby dancing in... 

Keep us updated PLEASE :)


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

I dont feel confident about this month, Im not sure yet what my lining actually was so that could be a potential problem yet to sort but still pleased as things are going the right way at long last :) xx


----------



## torilou

kelster

Well I think I did enough, did more than what the clinic recommended anyway, stubborn I am and think I know best thats my problem lol xx


----------



## kelster823

torilou said:


> kelster
> 
> Well I think I did enough, did more than what the clinic recommended anyway, stubborn I am and think I know best thats my problem lol xx

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv stil got two weeks ish til I start my clomid as I got a pos opk today and cramps too xx


----------



## torilou

could I ask how you get your tickers on here, complete pc numpty here! Ive found a site and made one but dont know how to get it on here lol xxx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Well fingers crossed you dont even get the chance to use clomid hun! Good luck!! xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Ohh I no I will 
it shud give u a code go on edit signitire and copy the Code xx


----------



## torilou

Hopefully works! x


----------



## kelster823

keepsmiling said:


> Iv stil got two weeks ish til I start my clomid as I got a pos opk today and cramps too xx

WHOOAAAA I hope you are getting :sex: in girl... I am gonna go buy some OPK's I swore I wouldn't but I wanna see what a positive one looks like and since today was my last day on Clomid it should show VERY positive

hmm Tori-- which site did you make a ticker? you go to Quick Links up top, edit signature, and you can put the URL in there ,, it should come up for you

EDIT-- yep it worked!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

We've been being every day for almost two weeks haha an Will carry on for a few more days maybe that's abit too much sexy time haha xx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Nooo never enough sexytime ;) lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Someone once told me ifbi have too much sex it's bad but I duno how tru that is xx


----------



## kelster823

ahh you two are definitley youngin's LOL 

after the baby dance time- hubby and I cannot wait just to go to bed... TO SLEEP............

every other day is good.... gives the OH enough time to replenish.. :winkwink:


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm 21 lol xx


----------



## torilou

Kelster

Im not young, I was 35 last week lol xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I dnt feel yung lol iv been with hubby since I was 17 n got married at 20 it wil b our annavercery in 2 weeks zx


----------



## torilou

Ive been married 2 months so maybe thats why, hubby is younger than me so I defo do feel young!!! lol xxx


----------



## kelster823

ahhh got one young enough to be my child.. LOL sorry Keepsmiling but you are... :lol: I have a nephew who is 20... :winkwink:

and one who is newlywed....

now I know why you guys are always :sex:ing.. LOL

but hell GOOD FOR YOU!!!! I wish- we just don't have the energy anymore.. LOL


----------



## keepsmiling

Haha lol that's ok kel u can look after me in here lol xx


----------



## torilou

Kelster

Didnt you say you were 40? Or have I got that wrong? Thats not old!!! xxx


----------



## torilou

How long have you guys been ttc xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

We've been ntnp 3 years and actully tryin usin opks etc since may


----------



## kelster823

keepsmiling said:


> Haha lol that's ok kel u can look after me in here lol xx


:lol: sure... my mom is 20 years older then me.. LOL

Tori- yep 40- just- on Aug 23.... no I know it's not but it is something to think about- my hubby and I have been NTNP for 20 years... but truly trying since March of this year- I didn't know about ANY of this stuff until I had my 1st MC back in Oct and the google searching started and I fell upon this board and have learned SOOO MUCH and have made some pretty good friends on here... MOST have moved on.... and I am very HAPPY for them.. but man I want my turn- I haven't made it past the 6 week mark yet... :(


----------



## torilou

kelster

keep positive and Im sure it will, I had 4 mc's back when I started ttc (at 20) but am blessed with children now so never give up hope xxx


----------



## torilou

kelster

When you say ntnp does that actually mean unprotected for the whole 20 years!? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

How many children do u have now then xx


----------



## kelster823

torilou said:


> kelster
> 
> When you say ntnp does that actually mean unprotected for the whole 20 years!? xx


yes exactly, so you can see how STUNNED I was when I was M/C back in Oct....


----------



## lace&pearls

Heya everyone hope you're all ok and gettin on well with clomid :thumbup: I am yet to start cause I am still waiting for bloody :witch: to show up! lol I stopped taking provera on Sunday... I've been feeling sick and had backache since yesterday :( did anyone else get this? thought it might have been a side effect or sign of horrible af on it's way... I had a horrible feeling that because I haven't had a period in like 7 months it was gonna be a nasty one :cry:


----------



## cheerios

Lace&pearls
Hi I hope your AF comes soon! I know what you mean about heavy periods. I usually have heavier periods when my AF disappears for month(s). Maybe you can take some painkillers when you feel that you're starting to get cramps or something. I find that prevention is always better than having the full-blown thing.


----------



## cheerios

Yeah Torilou, how many kids do you have?


----------



## cheerios

keepsmiling - Wow! You're very young! I remember at your age, I was fresh out of university and all I wanted was a job to start my career. What are you doing now? Are you still in school or have you completed your studies? 

I'm 27 and OH is 34. When we go to the fertility clinic, I do think people wonder why we're there. Although I must say that the majority of the people there are way younger than I had expected to be.....


----------



## torilou

I have 4, hubby has none xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I work at a hospital as a nursing assistant I'm hopib to do uni in about a year or two to do either nursing or midwifery we shall wot happens
how old r u then xxx


----------



## kka

Hello all!! I have an apt with a FS on the 27th im hoping to start clomid. My DH and I have been trying for 11 months. Sense we started trying i have only had 3 periods. So im hoping to get some answers and help at my apt. Good luck everyone with your clomid. 

:dust: :bfp: :dust:


----------



## megapatt01

i'm on my second day of clomid today. (9/9/10) 
anyone else relatively close to me?

i want a buddy!


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies.....

hope everyone is well :)

I take off today for a mini vacation to Maine- just today til Monday- my cousin got married back in June on an island and now they are having the reception... but Maine is my home away from home and is so excited about going today :) 

temps are steady at the moment which is good for me considering I usually spike and fall all the time... so I am happy about that.......

had a few twinges here and there but no serious O cramps- I don't think I have ever felt O pains before....

how is everyone else getting on with the clomid?

well have a great day and an AWESOME weekend.. I will stop by on Monday when we get home


----------



## torilou

Hi kelstar

Enjoy your weekend away, lucky thing, feel like poop today, have really bad depressing pms! grrr, Have a great time away and lots of bd'ing!! ;) this could be the month hun!! xxx


----------



## torilou

Just spoke to clinic and as I ov'd this month they arent doing anymore monitoring so now have to go it alone on clomid, great! Wonder If I could pay privately for follicle scan?? x


----------



## megapatt01

well ladies today's day 3 of clomid for me. i'm about to take it in a minute! so far i haven't had any real side effects. just a little emotional...maybe?
yesterday i kind of felt like crying a little. and, i was very irratable at work, but that happens on a normal basis....


----------



## mamawannabe

Hello ladies, I am on my first round of clomid. I had a follicle scan today and I have two follicles on 16.5mm and the other 18mm - does anyone know if this is a good size. I was expecting two as I ovulate on my own but they wanted to increase the chances. xx


----------



## cheerios

mamawannabe said:


> Hello ladies, I am on my first round of clomid. I had a follicle scan today and I have two follicles on 16.5mm and the other 18mm - does anyone know if this is a good size. I was expecting two as I ovulate on my own but they wanted to increase the chances. xx

Hey, what CD are you? It depends on what day you are at. The later, the bigger the follie. :)

I think that's a great size! And 2 too! What dosage of Clomid were you on? I had 22.5mm just before I ovulated. Only one. And now am in my 2ww.


----------



## cheerios

Anybody here on your 2ww too?

Torilou, you're testing in 6 days right?? Do you feel pregnant? I suppose since you have 4kids already (that's quite a number! :)), you won't take long to fall pregnant again.


----------



## torilou

cheerios

No its not that easy this time round, have got a bfp 9 times in my life but ttc this one nothing :( I wont bother testing this month, I dont think for one minute that I am, what cd are you on now? xxx


----------



## lace&pearls

cheerios said:


> Lace&pearls
> Hi I hope your AF comes soon! I know what you mean about heavy periods. I usually have heavier periods when my AF disappears for month(s). Maybe you can take some painkillers when you feel that you're starting to get cramps or something. I find that prevention is always better than having the full-blown thing.

:witch: arrived today! was shocked! no warning really, no spotting, just bam! so I can start clomid tomorrow :) what days are you all taking your clomid on? Part of me is tempted to take it cd3-7 as I have read of success on those days, but another part tells me I should listen to my FS and do as I am told lol 

on the downside, AF is giving me back ache :coffee: I just hope it stops there lol x


----------



## megapatt01

i'm taking my clomid on cd 3-7. i'm on day 6 right now. haven't really had any symptoms, other than one emotional outburst today, and a couple of hot flashes...

other than that, no sleepless nights or anything? anyone else?


----------



## lynne192

well i got :witch: so just waiting to start clomid this cycle.


----------



## torilou

Good luck with starting the clomid guys, looking forward to the first bfp on this thread! :) xx


----------



## SmileyKez

I'm on day 3 of taking it now, been taking it at night as a few suggested and so far no side effects! Also just been and bought some grapefruit juice too, mmmm it's delicious! Not!! :)

I hope one of us gets a bfp in our first cycle of clomid, it's be wicked if we all stayed on this thread and eventually got our bfps! Maybe we need a list of all our names so we can keep track! x


----------



## torilou

Smileykez

Good luck with the clomid this month hun, i cant say I particulary like it myself but needs must I guess XXX


----------



## cheerios

Lace&pearls - I think it would be better to follow your FS' instructions. He's the professional after all and everybody's body is different. I don't even know which day I took my Clomid on, cos FS just started me on Clomid without an AF. He just judged it according to how thick my lining was and said that I didn't need an AF to start Clomid.


----------



## cheerios

Oh nice to know that you ladies are all starting on Clomid!!! Would be great to have our BFP soon!!!! :) Torilou, I think you're the first to test right??? Maybe we should start a list on who's here and what CD you are on.... and how Clomid has worked for you? 

Maybe you can PM me or message me and I can compile it and put it on the first post on this thread.


----------



## Scamp

I'm waiting for the witch to arrive so I can start my first round of clomid :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## cheerios

torilou said:


> cheerios
> 
> No its not that easy this time round, have got a bfp 9 times in my life but ttc this one nothing :( I wont bother testing this month, I dont think for one minute that I am, what cd are you on now? xxx

Hey torilou, 
I'm sorry to hear that its been taking a while with this one. But I really think that women who've been pregnant before, get pregnant faster again. I'm 4DPO. Don't really know which CD I'm on, because FS started me on Clomid without an AF. And my periods are pretty much rubbish (they are all over the place), so its easier to count from ovulation.


----------



## lynne192

werid got clomid without AF my RE made me have a period before starting clomid.


----------



## torilou

cheerios

Not in my case, never took me more than 2 months to get a bfp with my ex but with my husband nothing in 15/16 months xx


----------



## SmileyKez

cheerios said:


> Hey SmileyKez
> Your chart looks great!!! WOw! DO you usually have regular AFs? Have you tested yet? Maybe you don't even need Clomid!

I do have regular af but I don't always ovulate, that was the first cycle I charted my temps!


----------



## torilou

Really peed off! Only 9 or 10dpo and just had first signs of af, ableit only pink but even on clomid I think it goes to show what ive been saying all along that I think I have a luteal phase defect, will be ringing the clinic again tomorrow as dont think this is good enough!

When I rang friday they couldnt tell me if my womb lining was in fact ok this month or not, just said the fs hasnt wrote anything on your notes so it must of been alright! Well did he even see the scan pics they took! 

Not happy so going to go to bed and sulk now! :(


----------



## megapatt01

well ladies, round 1 of clomid is over!!! and i have to say, it wasn't as awful as i thought it would be. i had a few hot flashes, and had little outburst!!! now i'm just waiting for the days to BD, and get my BFP (or so i hope)...

anyone else just finishing up?


----------



## lynne192

do you ever get ovulation bleeding hun?


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey girls, just wondered if i could join your group! Ive taken my first round of clomid 50mg, no side effects apart from hot flushes and a few headaches. Ive use OPK all month but not had a positive so im not holding out much luck this month. Im on CD 25 so i guess if ive not ovulated by now its not gonna happen this month?!

Have no idea how long my cycles are, but ive got a drs appointment next week as im going to ask for some blood tests or monitoring instead of being just left to it!


----------



## torilou

lynne

Well I used to think it was but no for a fact it wasnt this month as had my scan and my surge both last week, havnt had anymore and done a test today which was bfn which is ok as was totally expected so must of just been one of those things I guess, heres to round 2 clomid coming up and I hate it! Didnt get a wink of sleep last night as the pain in my boobs is horrendous, sore I can cope with but this makes me feel sick :( xx


----------



## mamawannabe

cheerios said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I am on my first round of clomid. I had a follicle scan today and I have two follicles on 16.5mm and the other 18mm - does anyone know if this is a good size. I was expecting two as I ovulate on my own but they wanted to increase the chances. xx
> 
> Hey, what CD are you? It depends on what day you are at. The later, the bigger the follie. :)
> 
> I think that's a great size! And 2 too! What dosage of Clomid were you on? I had 22.5mm just before I ovulated. Only one. And now am in my 2ww.Click to expand...

Hello, the plot thickens.... I have just come back from my scan - I am on CD13 and the nurse seemed to think I was starting to ovulate whilst doing the scan because of the position and shape of the follicles. However, I have 3 mature follicles!!! They have told me that from a medical point of view they have to inform me to abstain or use protection as there is a chance all 3 could fertilise which could lead to deformaties, abnormalities and premature labour... in all fairness they scared the crappers out of us! But a little part of me cant help but think this is the only chance we are going t o get at three eggies as they are reducing my dosage next month... we really aren't too sure what do and only have a few hours to decide.... why is this TTC such hard work?!?!?!?!


----------



## cheerios

lynne192 said:


> werid got clomid without AF my RE made me have a period before starting clomid.

Hey lynne
I know what you mean. That's what I thought too. But my FS is one of the best in the region and his clinic is situated on one of the most expensive streets in Stuttgart - where I live. Hence, I trust that he knows what he's doing. He took bloods and performed ultrascans. That's how he knew from the hormones and lining technically which CD I correspond to. It makes sense too. If you didn't ovulate the last cycle, your body doesn't need to shed any lining because the lining didn't even thicken in the first place. Your lining only thickens when you ovulate. Besides Clomid worked this time even without an AF, so I'm pretty sure that's not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## keepsmiling

id go for it,, i mean the chance of all 3 gettin fertilised it pretty low xx


----------



## cheerios

torilou said:


> lynne
> 
> Well I used to think it was but no for a fact it wasnt this month as had my scan and my surge both last week, havnt had anymore and done a test today which was bfn which is ok as was totally expected so must of just been one of those things I guess, heres to round 2 clomid coming up and I hate it! Didnt get a wink of sleep last night as the pain in my boobs is horrendous, sore I can cope with but this makes me feel sick :( xx

Hey torilou
Has your hubby got himself checked yet??? Since its obvious that you didn't have any problems getting pregnant with your ex. Sorry about how clomid makes you feel. :( But at least you knows it works for you.


----------



## cheerios

mamawannabe said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I am on my first round of clomid. I had a follicle scan today and I have two follicles on 16.5mm and the other 18mm - does anyone know if this is a good size. I was expecting two as I ovulate on my own but they wanted to increase the chances. xx
> 
> Hey, what CD are you? It depends on what day you are at. The later, the bigger the follie. :)
> 
> I think that's a great size! And 2 too! What dosage of Clomid were you on? I had 22.5mm just before I ovulated. Only one. And now am in my 2ww.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, the plot thickens.... I have just come back from my scan - I am on CD13 and the nurse seemed to think I was starting to ovulate whilst doing the scan because of the position and shape of the follicles. However, I have 3 mature follicles!!! They have told me that from a medical point of view they have to inform me to abstain or use protection as there is a chance all 3 could fertilise which could lead to deformaties, abnormalities and premature labour... in all fairness they scared the crappers out of us! But a little part of me cant help but think this is the only chance we are going t o get at three eggies as they are reducing my dosage next month... we really aren't too sure what do and only have a few hours to decide.... why is this TTC such hard work?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

Wow, that's quite a few follies! I really don't know what to say dear! Best would be to talk through it with your hubby and see what he thinks. And make the decision that brings both of you peace. Pray that God will give you the wisdom to make the right and best decision. Oh btw, I follow the blog of this girl who took Clomid a few times and just got PG. She had 3 mature follies too....and we don't know yet if all 3 have fertilised. But she and her hubby decided to go for it, because the TTC journey has been too long for her...about 2 years. THis is her blog, if you're interested... https://littleloomanlog.blogspot.com/


----------



## torilou

cheerios

Yeah hubby has been checked, count of 151 million! So they either got his mixed up with someone elses or they dont like me! lol x


----------



## torilou

mama

Id say go for it personally, there are thousands of women that dont have any tracking whatsoever when on clomid so fs obviously know the risks of a triple pregnancy are extremely low otherwise we wouldnt all be allowed clomid without tracking, Im not personally having anymore scans so will never know from one month to the next how many follies I will have so.... good luck making your decision xxx


----------



## SmileyKez

How's everyone getting on with round? I've had a few headaches today and watched the last big brother and cried my eyes out, lol! Not sure if either things are down to the clomid or just me being daft!
I've also felt little niggles in both ovaries today, not sure if that's even possible after 3 tablets! Anyone know? x


----------



## HapplyDreamin

Hi Ladies! I hope you don't mind if I jump in. I started my first round of clomid August 25th - August 29th (cycle days 5-9) 50 mg. I went for my 21 day progesterone check on fri but I know I ovulated as I have ovulation pains when it happens. My Dr. is not tracking anything other then my progesterone to see if I have ovualated to see if I am on the right dosage or not, which it seems to be. We have been trying on and off for 6 years and we both had given up hope but recently decided to give it another try. Fingers crossed we all finally get our BFP's.


----------



## keepsmiling

how r all u lovely ladies doin,, any news xx


----------



## mamawannabe

Thanks Torilou and Cheerios - We decided to take the risk and BD both last night and this morning. We based our decision on the fact that we haven't even been able to conceive one egg for the last 26 months let alone three, and, hopefully the chances of triplets is very slim anyway. Even twins I wouldn't mind! So I am now entering the dreaded 2ww! Its very strange having actual confirmation that I ovulated at around tea time last night - normally I dont have a clue. 

Cheerios - that blog was very interesting and I will be stalking it to find out what happens next!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mamawannabe

SmileyKez said:


> How's everyone getting on with round? I've had a few headaches today and watched the last big brother and cried my eyes out, lol! Not sure if either things are down to the clomid or just me being daft!
> I've also felt little niggles in both ovaries today, not sure if that's even possible after 3 tablets! Anyone know? x

I had funny niggling pains on day three and they had gone the next day - I also cried at "eveything"!!


----------



## torilou

mama

Fingers crossed you get your bfp! xx

Af got me early, earliest Ive ever got one, wasnt expecting that on clomid but will see how it goes, so off to start cycle 2 of clomid tomorrow! x


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry torilou i didnt realise af got ya so soon hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hey torilou i cnt belive af got ya so soon hun hers to cycle 2 bein urs xx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Thank you hun, cant be helped I guess, just got off the phone to the clinic and they said as Im worried about my lining last cycle they will scan me again this month so heres hoping I have a nice big follie and great lining next friday!! xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

how cum ur worried bout ur lining,, wots the signs of it bein too thin?
xx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

They measure it hun, there was a shadow on mine from my bowel (typical lol) so they couldnt measure it properly, it was either 5.4 or ok but couldnt tell, they like to see 6mm at least, the fs was on holiday at the time and seems like he still hasnt looked at my scan pics so there giving me another one, she just said I can tell thats what your angling for lol, who am I to argue! lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ooh im so nervous bout vrythin this month, the whole clomid thing has me petrified,, i just have a feelin im not goin to ov x


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

When did you start your clomid, is your ticker right and your cd32 now?

I know how you feel hun, found this month one of the hardest ever to be honest, almost glad af is here just to get it over and done with as knew I wasnt pg this month, dont ask me why but I just did x


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh its rite,, but i dunno if i ovd or nt,, i kinda gae up on the opks. wanted to have sx for a month instead of bby making,, but when i went to c fs on cd 12 he scaned me and sed i had a egg so shud of ovd,, but i dnt noammly get a pos opks til cd 22-25 anyway xx


----------



## mamawannabe

torilou said:


> mama
> 
> Fingers crossed you get your bfp! xx
> 
> Af got me early, earliest Ive ever got one, wasnt expecting that on clomid but will see how it goes, so off to start cycle 2 of clomid tomorrow! x

Thanks Torilou - lets just hope its not three! I am sorry to hear AF got you hun. How long was your cycle? I suffetr from short cycles normally around 22 days. I have found that accupuncture helps and managed to bring them up to 26 days dont know if you have tried it? I love it and its so relaxing... and that's coming from a "needlephobe"!


----------



## keepsmiling

is any1 else relly worried bout vrythin bout ttc,, i cnt stop thinkin that im not goin to ov or get any folloes and its drivin me mad xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Yeah you aren't the only one! I worry that I'm not getting scanned like some people so I won't know if I have any follies, I worry that I won't ov and I worry about the stress on me and hubby! It's sooo stressful!


----------



## lynne192

took my first lot of clomid today 150mg both cycles without scans or bloods :(


----------



## keepsmiling

i think we all need to ust chill lol,,, im hoping af makes an appearance sooooon xx


----------



## mamawannabe

yep, you are right.. we definitely need to relax although so much easier said than done. Stress apparently has a profound effect on fertility - I am sure that is the reason for my lack of BFP. 

For the girls who aren't being scanned, do you ovulate? I think the reason I have to go for scans is due to the fact that I ovulate anyway - I might be wrong though?


----------



## SmileyKez

When I went to the hospital they never even mentioned scanning me. My 2 blood tests prior to my appointment showed I didnt ovulate but about 4 days before my appointment I ovulated and I told the Dr that but nothing was mentioned about scanning me, just going back for bloods on day 21!


----------



## SmileyKez

cheerios said:


> Oh nice to know that you ladies are all starting on Clomid!!! Would be great to have our BFP soon!!!! :) Torilou, I think you're the first to test right??? Maybe we should start a list on who's here and what CD you are on.... and how Clomid has worked for you?
> 
> Maybe you can PM me or message me and I can compile it and put it on the first post on this thread.

I definitely think we need a list on here of all of us as I am losing count as there are more and more people joining and it would be nice to keep track of us all and hopefully loads of BFPS!!!! I will (try) and PM you! :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

some1 shud do one on the fist post! x


----------



## SmileyKez

I have PM'd Cheerio to start off a list on the first post! PM her if you wanna be added to the list! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ill emal her wen i actully start the clomid lol xx


----------



## lynne192

i ovulate sometimes but often don't not getting scanned because this is our 2nd time on clomid.


----------



## cheerios

Torilou - Sorry about your AF!!! :( But :) to a brand new cycle!!!


----------



## cheerios

Please send me your testing dates! I'll update it on the first page of this thread. :)


----------



## torilou

Thanks mama

My cycle is usually 26 to 28 days, rang clinic yesterday and their doing me another scan this cycle so really happy about that, not that the last one did me any good mind, god knows how you can keep missing the egg! Never fathomed that one out lol

Heres to round 2 today, not taking my clomid until bedtime though! xx


----------



## torilou

Cheerios,

Not sure theres any point doing my testing date as my cycles gone haywire and didnt even reach it this month, il just let you guys know if and when Im late x


----------



## kelster823

Hey ladies hope all is well.... Just back from our lil trip this past weekend.. had a fab time...

how is everyone doing with the clomid? I THINK I am about ready to O but then again my body tricks me A LOT... just gotta wait it out...

Tori- so sorry AF got ya sweets.... PMA and we move onto the next cycle and you'll catch that eggie :) :hugs:

Cheerios- I will be testing Sept 30th officially ONLY if I do O soon... but if I do O I am a REALLY BAD POAS-oholic------ so I will be doing it much sooner.. LOL

ok off to get the doo done and head on out for work

have a great day ladies


----------



## McMummy

Hi Everyone :hi:

I am taking my first ever 50mg tablet tomorrow... EEEEEEK!!

I'm really excited about it because it actually feels like we have got the ball rolling at last :)

Any advice/suggestions/things to avoid would be really appreciated, I am a bit nervous about it at the same time - I am convinced I'm going to get crazy mood swings & be a complete metal woman the entire time! :haha:

:dust: to all xx


----------



## kelster823

Hey McMummy-- you'll be fine........... I had no side effects at all and I took my 50mg in the AM

GOOD LUCK and FX for ya :)

Thanks Cheerios for adding me to the front.. oh how I HOPE I get a temp rise tomorrow and not play the frigin game I have been for the last 3 months.. up down up down... they seem to be generally stable and not all over the place this cycle


----------



## lynne192

need some advice, i accidently double doses today i set out my pills and OH asked if i had taken them because i take pain meds etc as well and i had sore head and thought that maybe i had forgot to take the clomid too anyways OH gave me the pills and took them then few hours later noticed pack was more empty than usual lol.... i phone RE and she said that more than likely there might end up being more eggs but just to keep eye on anything that resemles HSOS anyways i dunno what to think now .....


----------



## kelster823

UT ohhhhhhhhh Lynne I am sure your RE is correct and not to worry.... but hey maybe it was done for a reason-fate... hmm possibly TWINS are in your future :winkwink:


----------



## lynne192

i'd kill for twins not sure my body would well maybe kill me... 

we'll see doubt it will even work anyways


----------



## kelster823

lynne192 said:


> i'd kill for twins not sure my body would well maybe kill me...
> 
> we'll see doubt it will even work anyways



you gotta have PMA sweetie... don't be so down-- ha this coming from a chick who left BnB for a bit because I was getting my panties all worked up because it seemed everyone else was getting :bfp: and I wasn't... 

for me to get pregnant after 18 years of NTNP and to loose it and get PG again 5 months later and to have that taking away- then only to have my cycles completely out of whack for the last 4 months- I was killing myself with really bad PMA

we are all here to support one another.. I only wish the best for you sweetie so don't get down on yourself


----------



## lynne192

sorry for your losses hun can sympatise, before my OH lost babies my son was complete miracle they said i would never have any kids and that he was going to die, but he was born 7weeks early and still here! lol 

i knw what you mean just hard to keep it up been TTC for over 3 years which has been hell for us, and me and OH getting married in 18months and i feel bad if he marries me and i can't give him children....


----------



## kelster823

Lynne NO BAD PMA... ya gotat keep the faith.. you just have too.. like my hubby has ALWAYS said to me-- because i was always saying to him

WHY- it's not fair we are such GOOD GOOD PEOPLE-- we are so loving caring and giving people- when it is gonna be OUR time to shine-- he said- which made me cry--- we have a GREAT life- we have each other and if this is the family (you and I) that we were meant to have- then I HAVE EVERYTHING I need ...... 

on a good note--- got my first + on an OPK today--- plus my temps dropped--I am excited- hope my temps start to rise now..

I have had dull headache, backache, twinges on my sides, now today crampies

hope everyone else is doing good.....

any good symptons or how about anyone O yet????


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun just little depressed at the moment but we'll get there. i hope you do too. thats lovely what your OH said my OH is always trying to keep me hopeful but we have our down days :(


----------



## lace&pearls

Hiya, just took my last clomid :) have to say *touch wood* haven't really had any side effects except I had a headache all day on Tuesday. I was a bit restless last night too but think I was excited :) don't know whether it will work or not tho :shrug: here goes tho... lol I hope so!

how's everyone else getting on? x x x


----------



## torilou

Good luck hun! lets hope this is your month, are you having a scan or anything?

I started round 2 yesterday so heres hoping this month is a bit more settled! xx


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks Torilou :hugs: Best of luck to you too!! xxx

I'm not having a scan but I am having a day 21 blood test done? but I'll be poas twice a day soon! lol must try not to get obsessed :dohh: I've never ovulated before - since ttc - (not that I'm aware of anyway) so this will be interesting...! lol xx


----------



## torilou

wow you've never ov before? Well fingers crossed all goes well for you this month! You must be incredibly excited! xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies can I join in too please? im on my first ever cycle of clomid days 2-6 iv taken 2tablets upto now.. 3to go.. scans on the 22nd Sept to make sure i havnt over stimulated my ovaries and the eggs are growing :) and then blood work to ensure iv O'd on the 4th Oct... 28day cycle comes to a close on the 11th Oct

I hope this is it for my husband and I.. 
:dust: to all of youse xxx


----------



## torilou

Welcome mrsg, looks like our cd's are the same :) xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww wow :) i feel alot better knowing I can go through this with someone else in the same position day wise.. thank you. 
How was your first round of clomid? did you get alot of symptoms (i only know because of your signature) :D

im hoping this will be our month, all of us :dust: xx


----------



## mamawannabe

Morning ladies - hope you are all well. I had to spend the evening last night with my friend who is 5 months pregnant - whilst I am really pleased for her I could have done without talking about pregnancy, birth and babies ALL NIGHT!

I was wondering if any of you ladies have unexplained infertility??


----------



## lynne192

this is my last day taking clomid this cycle, i usually ovulate around 14-15th and cycles been about 30days so testing on 13th october. but i have been getting this werid symptoms but not sure if its to do with the clomid :

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...50-possible-clomid-side-effect-tmi-alert.html


----------



## SmileyKez

Hey everyone! How's everyone doing, I'm not having a great day, stressing about whether and when I might ovulate, scared I might miss it! Not sure when to start dtd, my last few cycles have been between 30-36 days so thinking of starting every other day from day 14 and see how I get on!! Any thoughts?

I've just ordered some preseed too, gonna give that a try along with the grapefruit juice which I think is having an effect on my cm already! Either that or it's down to the clomid, anyone else had a big increase in cm after the clomid?


----------



## mamawannabe

SmileyKez said:


> Hey everyone! How's everyone doing, I'm not having a great day, stressing about whether and when I might ovulate, scared I might miss it! Not sure when to start dtd, my last few cycles have been between 30-36 days so thinking of starting every other day from day 14 and see how I get on!! Any thoughts?
> 
> I've just ordered some preseed too, gonna give that a try along with the grapefruit juice which I think is having an effect on my cm already! Either that or it's down to the clomid, anyone else had a big increase in cm after the clomid?

What's that about grapefruit juice??? I never have fertile CM - will it increase it?


----------



## lynne192

SmileyKez said:


> Hey everyone! How's everyone doing, I'm not having a great day, stressing about whether and when I might ovulate, scared I might miss it! Not sure when to start dtd, my last few cycles have been between 30-36 days so thinking of starting every other day from day 14 and see how I get on!! Any thoughts?
> 
> I've just ordered some preseed too, gonna give that a try along with the grapefruit juice which I think is having an effect on my cm already! Either that or it's down to the clomid, anyone else had a big increase in cm after the clomid?

i would start DTD every other day from day 8, are you using OPK???? i need to use them as mines are mostly all over the place but i kinda losely fall the Sperm meets egg plan


----------



## SmileyKez

mamawannabe said:


> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! How's everyone doing, I'm not having a great day, stressing about whether and when I might ovulate, scared I might miss it! Not sure when to start dtd, my last few cycles have been between 30-36 days so thinking of starting every other day from day 14 and see how I get on!! Any thoughts?
> 
> I've just ordered some preseed too, gonna give that a try along with the grapefruit juice which I think is having an effect on my cm already! Either that or it's down to the clomid, anyone else had a big increase in cm after the clomid?
> 
> What's that about grapefruit juice??? I never have fertile CM - will it increase it?Click to expand...

Yes, apparently Grapefruit Juice is great at increasing cm, there are loads of posts about it on here. I have started drinking a small glass in the morning and again at night, loads of people swear by it. Think the not from concentrate is better and not pink grapefruit.

I have stopped for a few days as it seemed to be working too well, but again not sure if thats the clomid, am going to start again in a day or two as I hopefully get near ov!


----------



## SmileyKez

lynne192 said:


> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! How's everyone doing, I'm not having a great day, stressing about whether and when I might ovulate, scared I might miss it! Not sure when to start dtd, my last few cycles have been between 30-36 days so thinking of starting every other day from day 14 and see how I get on!! Any thoughts?
> 
> I've just ordered some preseed too, gonna give that a try along with the grapefruit juice which I think is having an effect on my cm already! Either that or it's down to the clomid, anyone else had a big increase in cm after the clomid?
> 
> i would start DTD every other day from day 8, are you using OPK???? i need to use them as mines are mostly all over the place but i kinda losely fall the Sperm meets egg planClick to expand...

I have been using OPK's but got none left :( I heard clomid can give false results tho so not sure whether to bother or not!


----------



## mamawannabe

Thanks Smileykez - I love grapefruits so will give it a go ... Anything to try and get even just a bit of fertile CM!


----------



## McMummy

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hey ladies can I join in too please? im on my first ever cycle of clomid days 2-6 iv taken 2tablets upto now.. 3to go.. scans on the 22nd Sept to make sure i havnt over stimulated my ovaries and the eggs are growing :) and then blood work to ensure iv O'd on the 4th Oct... 28day cycle comes to a close on the 11th Oct
> 
> I hope this is it for my husband and I..
> :dust: to all of youse xxx

Hiya - I'm on my 1st Clomid cycle & 2 tablets down, 3 to go too! :happydance:

I'm not having scans tho - wondering now if perhaps I should be? :shrug: 

Glad to find someone in exactly the same position as myself tho. Fingers crossed we get our :bfp: together! xx

:dust:


----------



## McMummy

torilou said:


> Welcome mrsg, looks like our cd's are the same :) xx


Ooh oooh me too!! :wave:


----------



## torilou

MrsGAnderson said:


> aww wow :) i feel alot better knowing I can go through this with someone else in the same position day wise.. thank you.
> How was your first round of clomid? did you get alot of symptoms (i only know because of your signature) :D
> 
> im hoping this will be our month, all of us :dust: xx


I didnt like the first round, felt awful and the headaches were really getting to be a problem to be honest and my hubby has just said to inform you all how hard it is for the husband as well lol, that might give you a indication of what a utter cow I was on it lol

Have just taken 3rd tab out of 4 and no symptons whatsoever yet so really keeping my fingers crossed that it was just my body getting used to being stimulated and this month is loads better! xx


----------



## torilou

mcmummy!

Your the same cd as well are you? I see your South west, same here :) x


----------



## torilou

Just reading the grapefruit juice thing and I say "oh poop" I bought pink! lol


----------



## megapatt01

okay ladies, i need an answer...
i finished the clomid on 9/12/10...and from like 9/14-9/16 i was feeling what i thought were slight cramps? nothing REALLY painful. also felt like i was experiencing some pokes at my ovaries. that was kind of a sharp pain, but again nothing excruciating! so just wondering if it was possibly ovulation? is it possible to ovulate that quickly after finishing the clomid? i mean technically they didn't even recommend bd until 9/15-9/25...??? confused.


----------



## torilou

megapatt

I had slight twinges/pain however you want to describe it from taking the clomid until after ov, I dont know if you can ov that soon after though as I was scanned so knew it wasnt ov, I think its just stimulation pains myself x


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies....

hope ALL is well and clomid is doing the trick for ya.... I THINK I THINK it did for me.... two days of temp rises- a positive OPK on Thursday- and a fertility peak on my Ovacue

so I am guessing I MAY be in TWW now............. 

the last few days I have had BAD heartburn- very very tender nippies- ta ta's are starting to get a tad sore- the two days twinges on my right side--- Wednesday bad bachache and last nite a very tight almost sore back

yelp I am off to Pennsylvania for the day--- for a picnic and to pick up my hubby (has their annual Sheriffs Department fishing derby today)

everyone have a GREAT Saturday... keep the symptons coming girls.... lets GET those :bfp:'s


----------



## cheerios

kelster - Your symptoms sound great!!! :) Welcome to the 2ww! Took a look at your charts and you ovulate on your own too! Looks like Clomid might just be what you need!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Mcmummie & torilou - aww thats brilliant, we can go through it all together :), i havnt had any symptoms apart from feeling abit crampy and light headed but im OK :happydance: My AF disappeared today so i can start :sex: as of today and keep going until after my O period :) im quite excited although abit nervous about knowing that it could actually be happen for us within the next three months.. my husband is quite chilled god love him, and he hasnt noticed any change in mood from me.. last tablet tomorrow!
Im going for scans to ensure that my ovaries arent over stimulated, and my DR is v.good as wants to keep tabs on whats happening with us.. we feel very lucky to be honest.

Kelster,, my fingers are firmly crossd for all of us this cycle.. your symptoms sound q.promising :) 

:dust: xxxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I'm in the 2ww and really hoping to get that BFP next weekend....no AF this week PLEEEASE! ugh!!


----------



## McMummy

torilou said:


> mcmummy!
> 
> Your the same cd as well are you? I see your South west, same here :) x

I think I might be a day behind you & Mrs G but close enough!

I am CD4 today and took my 3rd pill, 2 more to go....I think I've been ok on them so far, the 1st night I woke up a few times roasting hot but not sure if that was to do with the pills or not! :shrug:

Yep grew up in Wiltshire but living in Somerset now :) 

:dust: xx


----------



## McMummy

MrsGAnderson said:


> Mcmummie & torilou - aww thats brilliant, we can go through it all together :), i havnt had any symptoms apart from feeling abit crampy and light headed but im OK :happydance: My AF disappeared today so i can start :sex: as of today and keep going until after my O period :) im quite excited although abit nervous about knowing that it could actually be happen for us within the next three months.. my husband is quite chilled god love him, and he hasnt noticed any change in mood from me.. last tablet tomorrow!
> Im going for scans to ensure that my ovaries arent over stimulated, and my DR is v.good as wants to keep tabs on whats happening with us.. we feel very lucky to be honest.
> 
> Kelster,, my fingers are firmly crossd for all of us this cycle.. your symptoms sound q.promising :)
> 
> :dust: xxxx

Just realised I am a day behind you both but still close enough!! :)
I am CD4 today and have taken my 3rd pill. No crazy manic behaviour....yet lol

Are you going to BD everyday from now til O or every other day?
I am going to start testing with OPKs from CD10... My cycles are usually 35days+ so don't usually O til cd20+ but hoping to O a bit sooner as long as the Clomid is strong enough :thumbup: xx


----------



## torilou

Im cd 4 as well, only have one more clomid to take as only on 4 per cycle, not sure why but its the way my clinic does it, I wont start using opk's until after my scan next friday as they will give me a indication on what day is likely for ov (based on last month anyway) cc


----------



## torilou

oops no ticker says cd5 lol x


----------



## torilou

mcmummy

As for bedding I just go with when I want to, I try not to dictate my sex life too much until clinic tells me when to bd, they did say last month to bd this month on 9, 11, 13, 15 and then next month on 8, 10 , 12, 14 but no doubt I will still do what I decide on the day lol x


----------



## kelster823

morning ladies.. welp looks like the crap DIDN'T work for me.. a had a temp drop.. DAMMIT... so Cheerios I will NOT be testing on Sept 30th now.....

I hope the stuff works for the rest of you ladies.. FX's FX's FX's


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww kelster im so sorry.. you never know though... i dont think your temp has to rise alot, most of the time people dont even notice it... my fingers are still crossed for you huni xx

Ill be :sex: everyday i think, but i dont think it makes a diff between everyday or every other day as if one is going to get there it will right? lol, I also have been having really bad hot flushes so it must be the clomid as iv been getting them alot and i dont normally. and iv been getting some really dull cramps, which sometimes have been really painful. but a[art from that im ok :)

How is everone feeling? xxx


----------



## lynne192

kelster823 said:


> morning ladies.. welp looks like the crap DIDN'T work for me.. a had a temp drop.. DAMMIT... so Cheerios I will NOT be testing on Sept 30th now.....
> 
> I hope the stuff works for the rest of you ladies.. FX's FX's FX's

sorry hun huge hugs it takes a while to get clomid right hun some people dont even need 50mg but some need 150mg+... how many mg's you on hun? i really hope that they sort out a doseage that works for you. too me a while to get use to clomid last time we used it and my cycles were all over the place until my 3rd cycle.


----------



## mamawannabe

kelster823 said:


> morning ladies.. welp looks like the crap DIDN'T work for me.. a had a temp drop.. DAMMIT... so Cheerios I will NOT be testing on Sept 30th now.....
> 
> I hope the stuff works for the rest of you ladies.. FX's FX's FX's

Sorry to hear that Kelster but you never know - its not over til the witch arrives although I know its difficult to stay positive.:hugs:


----------



## mamawannabe

Well ladies this 2ww is the WORST EVER! When you start TTC you have the whole excitement thinking you are going to make a baby then from about 12 months onwards you kind of give up all hope. But now we are trying something new I cant help but get my hopes up and symptom spot everything going!! So far; sore nipples, odd CM, palpitations, stomach and backache cramps, very high temps.... 

I know by getting my hopes up it is just going to drop me from an even greater height when witch shows up but I just cant help it :dohh:


----------



## HapplyDreamin

I posted earlier saying when I started clomid but never put my testing date in because I wasn't sure when I was going to test. I just got my BFP. I never thought I would be saying that after six years of trying but here I am. I think I am in shock. I just wanted to give you ladies some hope that it can happen. First round of clomid and first BFP EVER!!!!! Good luck to all of you that you will get your BFP soon!


----------



## kelster823

HapplyDreamin said:


> I posted earlier saying when I started clomid but never put my testing date in because I wasn't sure when I was going to test. I just got my BFP. I never thought I would be saying that after six years of trying but here I am. I think I am in shock. I just wanted to give you ladies some hope that it can happen. First round of clomid and first BFP EVER!!!!! Good luck to all of you that you will get your BFP soon!

OH WOW congrats sweetie... heres to a health and happy 9 months for you...

AFM- I got another temp rise today...so maybe I am not out... I was just really frustrated and upset yesterday morning-- but I have all the tell tale signs of O'ing..... mostly the VERY creamy CM and my gums bleed.... 

Lynne you had asked.. I was on 50mg this cycle and my GYN will only give me 50mg for TWO cycles -- if it doesn't work then I have to go to the fertility specialist...

Mama- symptons sound VERY promising.. FX'd for you.. I HATE THE TWW


----------



## lynne192

HapplyDreamin said:


> I posted earlier saying when I started clomid but never put my testing date in because I wasn't sure when I was going to test. I just got my BFP. I never thought I would be saying that after six years of trying but here I am. I think I am in shock. I just wanted to give you ladies some hope that it can happen. First round of clomid and first BFP EVER!!!!! Good luck to all of you that you will get your BFP soon!

thats brilliant news and don't want to burst your bubble but have you had it confirmed? on clomid i had one chemical and one false positive before i got BFP. apparently its really common with clomid.


----------



## lynne192

again i am testing on 13th october for our first round of clomid.


----------



## lynne192

thats stupid why only 50mg? 50mg doesn;t work for alot of people i often need 150mg... did you get a scan or anything? if they are giving you 50mg then they need to make sure it actually works!


----------



## kelster823

lynne192 said:


> thats stupid why only 50mg? 50mg doesn;t work for alot of people i often need 150mg... did you get a scan or anything? if they are giving you 50mg then they need to make sure it actually works!

because I truly don't think he wants to deal with me because of my age... and because of my two MC within the last year....

he also knows I don't want to waste time.... 

I asked about my CD21 bloods - he said nope... no scans no bloods..


----------



## lynne192

kelster823 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> thats stupid why only 50mg? 50mg doesn;t work for alot of people i often need 150mg... did you get a scan or anything? if they are giving you 50mg then they need to make sure it actually works!
> 
> because I truly don't think he wants to deal with me because of my age... and because of my two MC within the last year....
> 
> he also knows I don't want to waste time....
> 
> I asked about my CD21 bloods - he said nope... no scans no bloods..Click to expand...

thats disguesting hun i would demand better treatment age unless your like completely unable to have kids shouldn't be a issue, i hate doctors like that ours was like that because i am soooo young but after fighting her and showing her i know what its about and after my lap and dye they have steped up the care a little... 

i would be getting another doctor if i were you. with age you might not have the type of time to waste of these useless idiots.... 

what was their next option??? have you had testing about your miscarriages etc? do you ovulate on your own usually or were your miscarriages fertility babies?


----------



## mamawannabe

HapplyDreamin said:


> I posted earlier saying when I started clomid but never put my testing date in because I wasn't sure when I was going to test. I just got my BFP. I never thought I would be saying that after six years of trying but here I am. I think I am in shock. I just wanted to give you ladies some hope that it can happen. First round of clomid and first BFP EVER!!!!! Good luck to all of you that you will get your BFP soon!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Really pleased for you and it has given me a bit of positivity... now for the questions:

Did you ovulate on your own anyway or were you unexplanied and apart from the clomid did you do anything different... any tips gratefully received!! 

Congrats again :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelster823

next option is just straight to the actual fertility specialist who has more knowledge then a OB GYN... 

no testing on my the MC... the first I had already MC at home so nothing to do tests on, my 2nd was to early 

I only started keeping track of everything in March so my last few cycles were whacky and truly NOT sure if I actually O'd... FF gave me dotted CH only--


----------



## torilou

Well if stress can prevent a bfp then Im going to say im already out this month! Never felt so stressed as I am now and just really down, not really ttc issues but im sure it will prevent that elusive bfp! xx


----------



## mamawannabe

torilou said:


> Well if stress can prevent a bfp then Im going to say im already out this month! Never felt so stressed as I am now and just really down, not really ttc issues but im sure it will prevent that elusive bfp! xx

Sorry to hear you are so stressed out:hugs:I get really stressed too and I am sure that is why I have still not got my BFP. I have a very stressful job where I am out at 7.30am and not normally back until 7.30pm. The thing is though you can end up stressing about being stressed! 

You just have to try and find a way of relaxing although easier said than done I know!


----------



## torilou

mama

hmm know what you mean, have to visit inland revenue and my mp this week just to get tax credits sorted plus my follie scan on fri so really feeling it this week and its only monday! lol xx


----------



## cheerios

torilou - Sorry to hear that you're stressed out too. But to encourage you, I had one of the most stressful week(s) when I started on Clomid. And I was half expecting not to have any follicles either. But I still had one ripe follicle - even with all that stress. I don't know about BFP yet, but it IS possible to ovulate even when you're stuck in the deepest stress pit.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Oh no :nope: I understand you on stress huni, I'm so stressed and excited about this cycle of clomid as its my first that I feel abit dizzy lol! I hope you have relaxed abit, good luck with friday, mines wednesday afternoon :) so I shall update. Although I'm on my phone as my internet is broke :(
Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## torilou

thanks guys, good luck on wednesday mrsg!! Will be watching on here with fingers crossed for your results, funny this month as have had no side effects whatsoever,most certainly not like last month anyway, im hoping thats not a bad thing..... xx


----------



## torilou

cheerios, just looked at dates and see your only 2 days away from testing! Do you have any symptoms?? xx


----------



## kelster823

Oh tori- so sorry you are SO STRESSED.... I'm stressed too- in fact I had a break down yesterday .... when I saw my temp drop I was GUTTED- I truly thought that I had O'd on Friday- I just needed two more temp rises to confirm and yesterday DOWN and today back up... I BET tomorrow will be another DROP... :(

Good luck on Wed MrsG....

and Cherrios YES YES your temps look AMAZING-- I cannot believe you have NOT caved in yet


----------



## Mrs. M

Hey cheerios! Looks like we have the same test date. I go for a blood pregnancy test on the 22nd. Baby dust to us both! :flower:


----------



## megapatt01

hi ladies! haven't had a chance to be on much this last week. life has been REALLY crazy! i'm on cd 15 today! yayyy! i think..not really sure how i'm feeling right now. i've been really down today. i just keep feeling like i'm going to get a :bfn: this go round. and it's really upsetting me. my brain is trying to convince me that the clomid didn't even work...argghh.

i go the 27th for blood work to see if i o'd or not. for the last few days i've been feeling some twinges in my ovaries, and think i've been having some hot flashes. but no sticky cm or anything like that? did i ovulate, or not? haha i know you ladies don't know 100 % but i don't know if i can hold out for another week. plus dh and i haven't been doing bd every day because we've been so busy!! i just need someone to tell me to calm down and stop worrying! haha. now i really think i'm losing my mind! i think i'm stressed more with help than i was without it, because now i expect to be pregnant in the near future. and if that doesn't happen...
:wacko:


----------



## SmileyKez

Hey ladies!! I'm feeling really positive that the clomid is gonna Make me ovulate, either that or I ovulated myself 2 months in a row! I started with backache last night and today have ewcm, not loads but enough that I noticed! Gonna start the BD'ing tonight right through till my chart says I'm a couple of dpo! Just incase!!! Please let it be this month!!!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

kaz, fingers crossed for you, im hoping you have Ov'd too :) and im hoping i have Ov'd this month too.. im a few days behind you but have my scan tomorrow, i think i have.. iv had really bad hot flushes cramps on both ovaries (more on the left), EWCM is gradually increasing and slightly sore back.. ill be trying every other day :happydance: what symptoms of O have you had? xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Well don't think I have ov'd yet but think (hope) it's on it's way, last month I had backache and ewcm a couple of days before ov and got the same again! Had a negative opk earlier but got the same last month when the symptoms started so hope it's gonna be in a day or 2!! Fingers crossed! I'm not getting scanned so won't know if I have any follies!


----------



## torilou

I see some have testing dates around now, anyone have any news yet? :) xxx


----------



## mamawannabe

torilou said:


> I see some have testing dates around now, anyone have any news yet? :) xxx

I'm testing tomorrow although still think it might be a bit early as will only be 10dpo. I've gone from being really positive with all these signs to feeling really negative as I think PMT has started so I really dont hold out much hope.

I know Cheerios was testing today.....


----------



## kelster823

Mamawannabe ooohhh good luck tomorrow sweetie... :dust: :dust:

Cherrios chart looks AMAZING............. hope you caught it 

AFM- yep yep still no confirmed O..... but Wednesdays are so hard for me because I get up 2 hours earlier then normal- so I know my temps are incorrect and today was an important temp. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

have a great day ladies


----------



## torilou

mama good luck for tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

seems like even on 150mg of clomid i am not ovulating :wacko: it worked last time on 100mg and even ovulating on my own recently.. so i dunno whats going on all OPK neg and my monitors saying no meant to ovulate on sat but looks like not gonig to happen, having period like pains so thinking i might just be going to get an early period...


----------



## torilou

lynne

Could it not just be a little too early for ov yet maybe? xx


----------



## lynne192

i have been doing OPK every day and they are getting lighter and light almost invisable, this never happens and usually ovulate between day 13-15 and looks like not going to happen had none of the usual signs and symptoms and my monitor is not picking up rise which it usually does the whole cycle and then shows the peak but not this time :( i usually ovulate earlier on clomid not later so thinking its just not going to work for me it happened before with 50mg so thinking maybe its going to happen again with the 150mg even overdosing by mistakes seems to have not helped.... so much for making me have more eggs!


----------



## cheerios

Hey ladies
Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....


----------



## torilou

Really sorry to hear that Lynne, what do the clinic advise, are you having scans or bloods? xx


----------



## kelster823

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies
> Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....

:hugs: I am so very sorry sweetie.. I know what ya mean about having to come back down to earth.... I am still waiting to just frigin ovulate...

Lynne.. I know how frustrating but keep positive thoughts.... maybe this cycle you will O later... hey ya never know...

I JUST HATE HATE HATE my body.. why can't I be NORMAL..... I so want to give my hubby a beautiful child... he is such a good good man and all because of ME we can't have a family... :( :( :( :(


----------



## keepsmiling

aww kelly,, dnt feel like tht,, i used to say that all the tie but it wnt help,, and i no its hard and i do understand but it wil happen,, if u dnt ov on 50mg, ur fs may out u on 100mg next time xx


----------



## Josaphene2010

Hi all

Im on my first cycle of Clomid. I have my scan on Friday to see if its all going the way it should be. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years now with no luck but hoping Clomid does the trick for us.


----------



## mamawannabe

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies
> Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....

Awe Cheerios really sorry to hear that :hugs:. I know its no consolation but you are not alone as I am sure I will be with you when I test tomorrow and get my BFN. I got stupidly upset last night just because I thought I had PMT starting So not looking forward to seeing the lonely line again tomorrow. 

I will allow myself to be upset and depressed for a couple of days and then onwards and upwards onto the next month.


----------



## mamawannabe

Josaphene2010 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im on my first cycle of Clomid. I have my scan on Friday to see if its all going the way it should be. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years now with no luck but hoping Clomid does the trick for us.


Hi Josephene, welcome to the club! Do you ave unexplained infertility? 

Good luck with your scan on Friday and fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SmileyKez

cheerios said:


> Hey ladies
> Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....

Sorry to hear that! Hope you are ok! I know how you feel because although I have been ttc for 18 months now, I feel because now I am on the clomid more positive and sure it is going to get me my bfp.

Hope your HSG is ok. If that comes back ok will you be continuing with Clomid?


----------



## cheerios

kelster823 said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....
> 
> :hugs: I am so very sorry sweetie.. I know what ya mean about having to come back down to earth.... I am still waiting to just frigin ovulate...
> 
> Lynne.. I know how frustrating but keep positive thoughts.... maybe this cycle you will O later... hey ya never know...
> 
> I JUST HATE HATE HATE my body.. why can't I be NORMAL..... I so want to give my hubby a beautiful child... he is such a good good man and all because of ME we can't have a family... :( :( :( :(Click to expand...

Hey Kelly
Its not your fault. Its nobody's fault really. I know its hard not to find someone to blame, even if its yourself. For me, I need to remind myself not to put the blame on hubby's low sperm count, but its real difficult.... Still, it really isn't your fault.


----------



## cheerios

mamawannabe said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....
> 
> Awe Cheerios really sorry to hear that :hugs:. I know its no consolation but you are not alone as I am sure I will be with you when I test tomorrow and get my BFN. I got stupidly upset last night just because I thought I had PMT starting So not looking forward to seeing the lonely line again tomorrow.
> 
> I will allow myself to be upset and depressed for a couple of days and then onwards and upwards onto the next month.Click to expand...

Hey Mama
I REALLY do hope you get your BFP though. My friend on BnB got her BFP today, same day as my BFN. Its hard for me, but I was still mega happy for her. So, you know both ways I'll be happy for you. BFP - you got my mega congrats. BFN - We'll be cycle buddies. :)


----------



## cheerios

SmileyKez said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....
> 
> Sorry to hear that! Hope you are ok! I know how you feel because although I have been ttc for 18 months now, I feel because now I am on the clomid more positive and sure it is going to get me my bfp.
> 
> Hope your HSG is ok. If that comes back ok will you be continuing with Clomid?Click to expand...

Hey Smiley
Thanks for your kind words. :) I have been TTC for over a year now... though with my missing AFs, its more like 6 mths of TTC. Yeah, and Clomid is the miracle drug for many people. It definitely worked for me. Just that I have male factor infertility too, so that's probably why I didn't get my BFP this cycle. 

I don't know when my HSG is yet. I'm supposed to make an appt only after my AF shows her face - which IMHO might still take a while! I'd have to talk to my FS about Clomid, but chances are we will continue with Clomid because I responded so well to it.


----------



## HapplyDreamin

mamawannabe said:


> HapplyDreamin said:
> 
> 
> I posted earlier saying when I started clomid but never put my testing date in because I wasn't sure when I was going to test. I just got my BFP. I never thought I would be saying that after six years of trying but here I am. I think I am in shock. I just wanted to give you ladies some hope that it can happen. First round of clomid and first BFP EVER!!!!! Good luck to all of you that you will get your BFP soon!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Really pleased for you and it has given me a bit of positivity... now for the questions:
> 
> Did you ovulate on your own anyway or were you unexplanied and apart from the clomid did you do anything different... any tips gratefully received!!
> 
> Congrats again :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply but No I did not ovulate on my own. The doctor had me on Metformin (1500 mg) and then last month added the 50 mg of Clomid. Other then that we did nothing different. I guess it was just our time so have faith that your time will come (which is hard to do because I lost faith so many times). Good luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## manfa

hi all 

im looking for a clomid buddy!! will be taking my first round of clomid 50mg in october!
my AF should be here around the 9th oct and am going to be taking clomid days 3-7 
would love someone to share it with!!


----------



## SmileyKez

Grrrr! I can see me n hubby having a falling out tonight! Got a + opk last night so we dtd, and I think I'm probably ovulating today, going off past months, but hubby will be going out riding tonight and will be too tired for more bd'ing later!! 
I know last night might have been enough but I might not be... :(


----------



## mamawannabe

cheerios said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> Its a BFN for me.... I'm beyond upset actually. Think its cos this was the first cycle when I thought this could be it. And now its like crashing back to earth. I need to sort out my thoughts before I'm ready to tackle my HSG when my AF comes....
> 
> Awe Cheerios really sorry to hear that :hugs:. I know its no consolation but you are not alone as I am sure I will be with you when I test tomorrow and get my BFN. I got stupidly upset last night just because I thought I had PMT starting So not looking forward to seeing the lonely line again tomorrow.
> 
> I will allow myself to be upset and depressed for a couple of days and then onwards and upwards onto the next month.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mama
> I REALLY do hope you get your BFP though. My friend on BnB got her BFP today, same day as my BFN. Its hard for me, but I was still mega happy for her. So, you know both ways I'll be happy for you. BFP - you got my mega congrats. BFN - We'll be cycle buddies. :)Click to expand...

Hello... guess what.... BFN!! Why did I believe it would be anything else, so it looks like we are cycle buddies. 

I am really really disappointed as I was adamant this month was my month. I am on my 28th cycle and its just getting beyond a joke. 

Is not like I want a model like body, a million pounds or a date with George Clooney (although that would be nice!!) I just want a baby - something that 70% of women my age who want kids etiher have or will have within 18 months of trying. I hate to say it but...... ITS NOT FAIR! 

Anyway, rant over, looking forward to a nice glass of something alcoholic later!


----------



## kelster823

:hugs: Mamawannabe :hugs: I am so very sorry and gutted for you... 

Smiley- ha... sounds JUST LIKE my hubby- to tired- do they NOT get it??? I mean mine will be 42 in 6 months and I understand he is no longer a 25 year old anymore BUT HELLO.. I even told him--TMI coming up- just hang tight- LOL I'll take care of it all and when YOU are ready- boom- it can be done with VERY QUICKLY... but I can't even get that to be done.... :::: sighs::: this crap is REALLY getting to be for the birds...

MUCHO hugs to everyone today :hugs:


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

Today is CD9 on my 1st Clomid cycle.. Took them cd2-cd6.
The last few days I have had loads of hot flushes and I have been exhausted, literally can't keep my eyes open past 9.30pm which is NOT like me at all, I'm a real night owl :) Today I've had twinges (almost like a stitch) on both sides, mainly my right side.

OPK'd this morning and got a v feint line so I guess OV is on its way & the line will get darker over the next few days.Fingers crossed... Def Oving earlier this month :) Going to OPK every day now until I get +ve.

:dust: to all xx


----------



## torilou

Mama

Really sorry to hear that hun :hugs: fingers crossed next month will be the month! xx


----------



## torilou

mcmummy

Good luck hun, mine should be any day soon hopefully although havnt even started opk's yet this month! oops, Have scan tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed there is something there although this month have had no symptons of clomid or anything else whatsoever! xxx


----------



## Josaphene2010

Hi Mamawannabe

All the tests I have had have come back normal although they are a little confused as to when I actually ovulate. The main reason behind our trouble is my DH, he has poor sperm morphology. Im trying to keep thinking positive thoughts but we'll see tomorrow if its working like it should be.

Just nice to have people to talk to about it all to be honest.


----------



## mamawannabe

Josaphene2010 said:


> Hi Mamawannabe
> 
> All the tests I have had have come back normal although they are a little confused as to when I actually ovulate. The main reason behind our trouble is my DH, he has poor sperm morphology. Im trying to keep thinking positive thoughts but we'll see tomorrow if its working like it should be.
> 
> Just nice to have people to talk to about it all to be honest.

Oh it is definitely nice to have people to talk too... although I think I might be the only person on this thread who is unexplained - unless somebody can tell me otherwise?? 

I know it must be really difficult for everyone with a diagnosed problem and I am not saying that it is any harder for me but I just wish I had something actually wrong with me they could try and treat. Instead they have just thrown clomid at me to make me do something I already do... its really frustrating. 

I have decided to try IUI if nothing has happened in the next two cycles - anybody have any experience of this? Its all we can afford really but its still going to cost £1,200!!!


----------



## cheerios

Hey mama,
I'm sooo sorry. First day of BFN is the worst! Especially when everything seemed to have worked out soooo well. Hugs. I kept thinking of the image of my 22.5mm follicle! And it felt like a pre-carriage not miscarriage, cos I wasn't actually PG, but before that. I found it easier when AF actually came. Like closure for me. 

Welcome to a new cycle dear.


----------



## torilou

mama

They havnt said the word unexplained to me but nothing has turnt up in investigations either! xx

Have had some spotting so feeling really peed off now! Wont be happy if when I go for my scan tomorrow my lining is thin as that would be the same problem I reckon I had before the clomid so why bother!! arrggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies :nope: just been reading through this post and im so sorry cheerios about BFN.. i hope your feeling better soon.. and torilou im sorry i know its annoying not knowing isnt it, i wasnt sure what was going on with me until i was sent for a scan showing my PCO's. 

I began my 1st clomid cycle this month so thought id update... I went for a scan yesterday (wed) and my left ovarie has produced 2 13mm follies at day 9of my cycle so they are happy with that, they have asked for me to go for another scan tomorrow as day 11 (fri) to double check they have grown to 15-16mm and should be releasing this weekend :happydance: my fingers are so firmly crossed we catch this one.. not that i have time to think as i will O in between sat-wed and then im flying to marbella on thursday for a hen weekend, when i come back im having bloods taken and then im off to centre parcs.. by this point ill be at 28days of my cycle... its so exciting, im hoping and praying but dont want to get my hopes up too much.

Sorry if this is too happy im just excited my follies are growing and i know im actually about to ovulate and to which ovarie... :)

xx :dust:


----------



## megapatt01

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hi ladies :nope: just been reading through this post and im so sorry cheerios about BFN.. i hope your feeling better soon.. and torilou im sorry i know its annoying not knowing isnt it, i wasnt sure what was going on with me until i was sent for a scan showing my PCO's.
> 
> I began my 1st clomid cycle this month so thought id update... I went for a scan yesterday (wed) and my left ovarie has produced 2 13mm follies at day 9of my cycle so they are happy with that, they have asked for me to go for another scan tomorrow as day 11 (fri) to double check they have grown to 15-16mm and should be releasing this weekend :happydance: my fingers are so firmly crossed we catch this one.. not that i have time to think as i will O in between sat-wed and then im flying to marbella on thursday for a hen weekend, when i come back im having bloods taken and then im off to centre parcs.. by this point ill be at 28days of my cycle... its so exciting, im hoping and praying but dont want to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Sorry if this is too happy im just excited my follies are growing and i know im actually about to ovulate and to which ovarie... :)
> 
> xx :dust:

everyone's talking about scans and follicle sizes that have been taking, or taken clomid. i've finished it for my first month, i'm on cd 18 right now, and i haven't had any scans done. i'm going for bloodwork i assume on cd 22 which is the 27th of this month to see if i ov'd. will they do some kind of scan then, or should they have done that before i ov'd? i'm confused and freaking myself out now because i haven't had this done! someone help me! haha


----------



## SmileyKez

I'm not having scans, at least nobody mentioned scans to me at the clinic, I was told just to go back on day 21 for bloods! Don't worry you aren't the only one not getting scanned! I think it's quite common and there are a few people across other threads not getting scanned!


----------



## torilou

Scan didnt go well, have to find out next week after theyve spoken to the consultant about what steps to take with me but am actually feeling really calm about it all now although shed a few tears at the clinic but like the nurse said its our job to look after you so stop worrying, googling and trying to find things that you have no control off as its our job to sort you, so in one way feeling sort of wierdly relieved that nothing it going to happen this month so now dont have to worry if that makes sense, maybe its a good thing that I have a break this month as think its been doing more harm than good to me lately xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

what happened at the scan hun xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hi keepsmiling are you asking me or torilou? haha...

i went for my 2nd scan today and both my eggs seem to have released, so im thinking on cd9 that the follies were 13 nearer 14mm (UK) and then they have grown and released either yesterday or this morning before my scan.. they are meant to be 15-16mm when they are released.. but she did say she thinks they would have been ok... so looks like iv O'd :happydance: i do hope i catch it this month :)

as for scanning, alot of people are not having them done.. i just have a really good doctor who is very much looking out for me and my mentality lol! xx

hope your all ok xx


----------



## torilou

Keepsmiling

Lining was only 4mm! There were about 7 or 8 follies and 2 dominant at about 9 and 10mm, so either Im going to ov late this month or im not going to, lining isnt good either, the nurse rang me this afternoon as she managed to catch my consultant and it may be a eostrogen (sp) problem so dependant on what my bloods say about ov this month is dependant on what they will do, the consultant did say that I may be highly sensitive to the clomid and may have to go down to 25mg but I cant remember if she said if thats if I ov or not so will have to wait and see but have already decided that I am not actively trying this month and just enjoy my hubby as and when we want to and not do any opk's, cervix checking, mucus fiddling or anything either as think this is beginning to drive me slightly potty! lol xxx


----------



## torilou

Mrsg

Great news about your scan results! Heres hoping for you! I know what you mean about being looked after, really do feel after today that they do feel what were going through and would say she went out of her way for me today so for that im very grateful xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Hey girls!! Really having a down day today! Was feeling really hopefully that I was ovulating, got a pos opk on Wednesday, had all the signs of ovulation, ewcm, back pain and strangely sore gums that I usually get, but I've had no temp rise! Haven't updated my chart yet but my temp have remained about the same! :(

Feeling really sorry fo myself, doesn't help when I saw on fb that one of my brothers friends gf is pregnant, they are just kids, she is at uni, only been together about 18 mth, it's just not fair! Came home from work and just broke down in tears today, really lost all my pma!


----------



## cheerios

SmileyKez said:


> Hey girls!! Really having a down day today! Was feeling really hopefully that I was ovulating, got a pos opk on Wednesday, had all the signs of ovulation, ewcm, back pain and strangely sore gums that I usually get, but I've had no temp rise! Haven't updated my chart yet but my temp have remained about the same! :(
> 
> Feeling really sorry fo myself, doesn't help when I saw on fb that one of my brothers friends gf is pregnant, they are just kids, she is at uni, only been together about 18 mth, it's just not fair! Came home from work and just broke down in tears today, really lost all my pma!

I'm sooo sorry SmileyKez

I had the EXACT same thing yesterday! One friend announced her BFP story in front of everybody during a monthly leaders' meeting and I had to break down later (when I was by myself). I was like asking God "Of all times, why does it have to be today??? Just one day after my BFN?"

I really don't know about temps dear. I had superb temps and I still got a BFN. So I really won't read so much into it. I don't know if its possible to ovulate without a temp rise. But really, your other symptoms sound awesome! Put it this way, I never ever get EWCM, but I'm sure I ovulate, because I got sore boobs. So, I think every body is different.


----------



## cheerios

mamawannabe said:


> Josaphene2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mamawannabe
> 
> All the tests I have had have come back normal although they are a little confused as to when I actually ovulate. The main reason behind our trouble is my DH, he has poor sperm morphology. Im trying to keep thinking positive thoughts but we'll see tomorrow if its working like it should be.
> 
> Just nice to have people to talk to about it all to be honest.
> 
> Oh it is definitely nice to have people to talk too... although I think I might be the only person on this thread who is unexplained - unless somebody can tell me otherwise??
> 
> I know it must be really difficult for everyone with a diagnosed problem and I am not saying that it is any harder for me but I just wish I had something actually wrong with me they could try and treat. Instead they have just thrown clomid at me to make me do something I already do... its really frustrating.
> 
> I have decided to try IUI if nothing has happened in the next two cycles - anybody have any experience of this? Its all we can afford really but its still going to cost £1,200!!!Click to expand...

Hey mama

I've thought of your problem before. If its better to have "unexplained infertility" or unending problems one after the other. I really don't know dear! I think both are just as bad!!!! On one hand, I can "envy" you that you don't have to pump your body with medicine. I'm taking like 3 different pills everyday and including Clomid, its 4. And there's been crazy side effects with Metformin (which I'm on too). On the other, you can "envy" me, because maybe once my problems are "solved" we might get our BFP quickly. 

But both ways, we have our own issues to deal with on this TTC journey. I keep reminding myself that God has a personalized plan for each and everyone of us - even if I may not like my not-so-nice parts of my journey.


----------



## SmileyKez

That's cheerios! I think temp rises are the only symptom that confirms ovulation. The annoying thing is last month I had a great temp rise when I ovulated without the clomid!


----------



## cheerios

megapatt01 said:


> MrsGAnderson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :nope: just been reading through this post and im so sorry cheerios about BFN.. i hope your feeling better soon.. and torilou im sorry i know its annoying not knowing isnt it, i wasnt sure what was going on with me until i was sent for a scan showing my PCO's.
> 
> I began my 1st clomid cycle this month so thought id update... I went for a scan yesterday (wed) and my left ovarie has produced 2 13mm follies at day 9of my cycle so they are happy with that, they have asked for me to go for another scan tomorrow as day 11 (fri) to double check they have grown to 15-16mm and should be releasing this weekend :happydance: my fingers are so firmly crossed we catch this one.. not that i have time to think as i will O in between sat-wed and then im flying to marbella on thursday for a hen weekend, when i come back im having bloods taken and then im off to centre parcs.. by this point ill be at 28days of my cycle... its so exciting, im hoping and praying but dont want to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Sorry if this is too happy im just excited my follies are growing and i know im actually about to ovulate and to which ovarie... :)
> 
> xx :dust:
> 
> everyone's talking about scans and follicle sizes that have been taking, or taken clomid. i've finished it for my first month, i'm on cd 18 right now, and i haven't had any scans done. i'm going for bloodwork i assume on cd 22 which is the 27th of this month to see if i ov'd. will they do some kind of scan then, or should they have done that before i ov'd? i'm confused and freaking myself out now because i haven't had this done! someone help me! hahaClick to expand...


Hey, 

Scans are done before ovulation. Its to check if your follicles are maturing. I would definitely push to have scans if your insurance covers them. If they don't, find out how much they cost and see if you want to pay for them??


----------



## cheerios

SmileyKez said:


> That's cheerios! I think temp rises are the only symptom that confirms ovulation. The annoying thing is last month I had a great temp rise when I ovulated without the clomid!

Really??? Before Clomid, I never got any significant temp rise.... but I knew that I ovulated - does that count??? Maybe you can ask around.... I think you know your body the best. Temp rise or not, you would be able to "feel" ovulation, can't you??


----------



## SmileyKez

Yeah I think so, I never thought I could "feel" ovulation but the last 2 months I have felt like it was coming, grabbed an opk and got a positive result, so if nothing else, I feel like I know my own body alot better! 
I have just updated my temps and maybe its not as bad as I thought, hopefully I will have a higher temp again tomorrow. Its wierd this month because my temps in general have been higher than last month, just after AF.
I have just been reading up on fertility friend and it says that temp rises is the only way that you can guarantee you have ovulated, just took this from the site...

Your temperature sign is the sign that will best help you to precisely pinpoint the day that ovulation occurred. This is because progesterone, and hence your temperature, increase quite dramatically just after ovulation has taken place.

Before ovulation, there is only a small amount of progesterone present in your body and your basal body temperatures (your resting temperatures) are in the lower range. After ovulation, when there is increased progesterone secreted from the corpus luteum, temperatures become elevated. The temperature elevation that occurs after ovulation is sufficient to be measured with a BBT thermometer and viewed on a BBT graph when a few simple conditions are met.

The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. The actual temperatures are less important than noting a biphasic pattern showing two levels of temperatures. FertilityFriend.com will indicate that ovulation has taken place once a sustained temperature rise is observed (at least three days).


----------



## McMummy

megapatt01 said:


> MrsGAnderson said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :nope: just been reading through this post and im so sorry cheerios about BFN.. i hope your feeling better soon.. and torilou im sorry i know its annoying not knowing isnt it, i wasnt sure what was going on with me until i was sent for a scan showing my PCO's.
> 
> I began my 1st clomid cycle this month so thought id update... I went for a scan yesterday (wed) and my left ovarie has produced 2 13mm follies at day 9of my cycle so they are happy with that, they have asked for me to go for another scan tomorrow as day 11 (fri) to double check they have grown to 15-16mm and should be releasing this weekend :happydance: my fingers are so firmly crossed we catch this one.. not that i have time to think as i will O in between sat-wed and then im flying to marbella on thursday for a hen weekend, when i come back im having bloods taken and then im off to centre parcs.. by this point ill be at 28days of my cycle... its so exciting, im hoping and praying but dont want to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Sorry if this is too happy im just excited my follies are growing and i know im actually about to ovulate and to which ovarie... :)
> 
> xx :dust:
> 
> everyone's talking about scans and follicle sizes that have been taking, or taken clomid. i've finished it for my first month, i'm on cd 18 right now, and i haven't had any scans done. i'm going for bloodwork i assume on cd 22 which is the 27th of this month to see if i ov'd. will they do some kind of scan then, or should they have done that before i ov'd? i'm confused and freaking myself out now because i haven't had this done! someone help me! hahaClick to expand...



Don't panic, I am not having any scans either despite being on Clomid. xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

cheerios - dont worry about scans hun, i just have a doctor who is really good and is thinking about my sanity :lol: xxx


----------



## cheerios

torilou said:


> Keepsmiling
> 
> Lining was only 4mm! There were about 7 or 8 follies and 2 dominant at about 9 and 10mm, so either Im going to ov late this month or im not going to, lining isnt good either, the nurse rang me this afternoon as she managed to catch my consultant and it may be a eostrogen (sp) problem so dependant on what my bloods say about ov this month is dependant on what they will do, the consultant did say that I may be highly sensitive to the clomid and may have to go down to 25mg but I cant remember if she said if thats if I ov or not so will have to wait and see but have already decided that I am not actively trying this month and just enjoy my hubby as and when we want to and not do any opk's, cervix checking, mucus fiddling or anything either as think this is beginning to drive me slightly potty! lol xxx

Hey dear
I can't really interpret the results of the lining and all. BUT I think its an AWESOME idea just to enjoy your hubby and not do all the other stuff. Honestly, the only thing I do for TTC is to go to the FS. I don't bother to temp, cos its such a headache to have to wake up at the same time everyday just to take my temps.


----------



## megapatt01

SmileyKez said:


> I'm not having scans, at least nobody mentioned scans to me at the clinic, I was told just to go back on day 21 for bloods! Don't worry you aren't the only one not getting scanned! I think it's quite common and there are a few people across other threads not getting scanned!

well that makes me feel better. i'm the same as you just going for day 21 bloods. which is actually occuring on day 22 because 21 is on a sunday. haha!!! i'm going 9/27 and i don't think i can wait two more days! and then wait for the results. i'm going to lose my mind over these next few days! and then have the 2ww!!! arrghhh. i don't think i can handle it. escpecially if it didn't work, and i get a :bfn:......
:wacko:


----------



## SmileyKez

megapatt01 said:


> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> I'm not having scans, at least nobody mentioned scans to me at the clinic, I was told just to go back on day 21 for bloods! Don't worry you aren't the only one not getting scanned! I think it's quite common and there are a few people across other threads not getting scanned!
> 
> well that makes me feel better. i'm the same as you just going for day 21 bloods. which is actually occuring on day 22 because 21 is on a sunday. haha!!! i'm going 9/27 and i don't think i can wait two more days! and then wait for the results. i'm going to lose my mind over these next few days! and then have the 2ww!!! arrghhh. i don't think i can handle it. escpecially if it didn't work, and i get a :bfn:......
> :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm going on the 29th! Fingers crossed it shows good results for us both!


----------



## SmileyKez

SmileyKez said:


> Hey girls!! Really having a down day today! Was feeling really hopefully that I was ovulating, got a pos opk on Wednesday, had all the signs of ovulation, ewcm, back pain and strangely sore gums that I usually get, but I've had no temp rise! Haven't updated my chart yet but my temp have remained about the same! :(
> 
> Feeling really sorry fo myself, doesn't help when I saw on fb that one of my brothers friends gf is pregnant, they are just kids, she is at uni, only been together about 18 mth, it's just not fair! Came home from work and just broke down in tears today, really lost all my pma!

Feeling a whole lot more positive today ladies. Input my temp for today and my chart is now indicating a temp shift! Woohoo! Funny how one little temperature can make the world look a whole better place (well that and a KFC and some chocolate from my hubby)

Its even showing a solid line this month where last month it was a dotted line! :thumbup: In the dreaded 2 week wait now tho....


----------



## lynne192

well after being sure the clomid had stopped working and being really depressed seems i am likely to ovulated in next 24-48hours :D

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100925_2.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100925.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/cd15test1.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/CD15test4.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/CD15test3.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/CD15test2.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/CD15test2.jpg

*what you all think???*


----------



## SmileyKez

Looks good!!! Get bd'ing! :)


----------



## lynne192

thanks trying but got a monster and a dog under foot :( we have done it once and done it last night too both with soft cups. may many more times should we try to BD today?


----------



## SmileyKez

Id just try once today! We only managed two nights, day before and day of ovulation!


----------



## lynne192

ah right, usually we done once every 2 days until O sign then three times a day until i O


----------



## SmileyKez

3 times a day? Think I'd kill my hubby with 3 times a day! Lol! Jokes aside, I've been told every other day is more effective and more than once a day is too excessive! You can wear the little swimmers out if u do it too often.


----------



## kelster823

Good morning

ahh Smiley- THAT is wonderful news about the TWW---

I think, no I KNOW, I will be right behind you, I had a HUGE rise yesterday morning and today stayed up there as well.. so one more temp tomorrow and I will be 3DPO

OMG I am thrilled I O'D I O'D

See Lynne I told ya---- sooo glad to see those BEAUTIFUL POSITIVE OPK tests!!!!!

welp off to get a shower.... my sister is in the hospital in ICU so I am off to see her--- they thought she had a brain aneurysm however 99% sure it was just a broken blood vessel in her brain.. so she will be in there for a week to monitor it.... 

have a great weekend ladies


SYMPTON SPOTTING TO start soon


----------



## lynne192

my RE said thats a myth unless man has low sperm count my RE Expected us to do it up to 5 times a day! said every 2nd day around ovulation is less effective. my OH Has high sperm count so maybe why?


----------



## SmileyKez

5 times a day! Jeeze could anyone manage that? :) 
My doc said that every other day up to ov and once a day around ov was mist effective as it ensured a good supply of swimmers waiting for the eggs! I just don't see how more than once a day is any more effective tbh! I know alot of dr's have different opinions but I've never heard of many dr's recommending 5 times a day! Surely at the 5th time the amount of actual sperms would be decreased? Don't think I could sit down after 5 times, lol!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

haha im with you on that kaz, 5times!! oh M G lol... there is not a chance i could do that.. i was told every other day but my FS said everyday with my hubby being super :) xx


----------



## lynne192

lol we've never got to 5times lol no time or energy for that but we done it once this morning/afternoon tried again tonight but OH tooo tired and he's off out witht he boys tonight but said he would happily help when he got home at 3am lol so early night for me to wake up and get spermies :D


----------



## megapatt01

SmileyKez said:


> megapatt01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> I'm not having scans, at least nobody mentioned scans to me at the clinic, I was told just to go back on day 21 for bloods! Don't worry you aren't the only one not getting scanned! I think it's quite common and there are a few people across other threads not getting scanned!
> 
> well that makes me feel better. i'm the same as you just going for day 21 bloods. which is actually occuring on day 22 because 21 is on a sunday. haha!!! i'm going 9/27 and i don't think i can wait two more days! and then wait for the results. i'm going to lose my mind over these next few days! and then have the 2ww!!! arrghhh. i don't think i can handle it. escpecially if it didn't work, and i get a :bfn:......
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going on the 29th! Fingers crossed it shows good results for us both!Click to expand...

absolutely!! best of wishes to us both!


----------



## SmileyKez

kelster823 said:


> Good morning
> 
> ahh Smiley- THAT is wonderful news about the TWW---
> 
> I think, no I KNOW, I will be right behind you, I had a HUGE rise yesterday morning and today stayed up there as well.. so one more temp tomorrow and I will be 3DPO
> 
> have a great weekend ladies
> 
> 
> SYMPTON SPOTTING TO start soon

Thanks Kel! Looks like I am just 1 day in front of you then, we can symptom spot together, although I said I wasn't gonna do that this time, yeah right! Hopefully we will be testing around the same time! 
Hope your sister is ok too! x


----------



## kelster823

> Thanks Kel! Looks like I am just 1 day in front of you then, we can symptom spot together, although I said I wasn't gonna do that this time, yeah right! Hopefully we will be testing around the same time!
> Hope your sister is ok too

yep you are 1 day ahead of me... SWEET!!! FF confirmed me this am.. I am so excited as I have not seen my chart like this since March 2010... YAY YAY

Now I just hope my DH swimmers got up in der and bedazzled my eggie....

I will be testing Oct 10th ,, but most likely WAY before that..


----------



## SmileyKez

Hey all, well I'm back down in the dumps today, had a huge dip this morning, haven't updated my chart yet but it was 36.25, think it's too early for an implantation dip so think I'm out! :(
Also I am soooo emotional, not like me, I don't usually suffer pmt but I keep having to fight back tears for no reason! Me n hubby had a falling out last night so I've come to work n not even seen or spoken to him today, has anyone else suffered whilst on their clomid cycle? It's days since I've taken it so not sure it would effect me like this! I'm never like this though!


----------



## kelster823

oh hun-- nooo don't worry.. guess who ALSO had a pretty good DIP at 4DPO today??? 

I have not been very emotional but then again my mind is on so many other things besides myself right now--- all because of my sis-----

please DO NOT GET DOWN--you are SO NOT out.... :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

I'm offically in 2WW... 

i tend not to temp so much these days as mine is always all over the place, medical people hate me lol... with my son my temp was never above 35.4oC


----------



## cheerios

Hey gals
So cool to see that you all are in your 2ww now....Is there anybody on CD 5 like me now??? I seem to be half a cycle in front / behind most of you. 

Just wanted to pop by to say "Hi" and that I will be having my HSG tomorrow!!!! Hoping and praying that it will only be 5mins - like what my FS said and that it would be no big deal! At least after this, I know that I've done whatever could be done on my part to get pregnant. The rest lies in God's hands and hubby's sperms of course.


----------



## kelster823

Cheerios I will be thinking about you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mamawannabe

cheerios said:


> Hey gals
> So cool to see that you all are in your 2ww now....Is there anybody on CD 5 like me now??? I seem to be half a cycle in front / behind most of you.
> 
> Just wanted to pop by to say "Hi" and that I will be having my HSG tomorrow!!!! Hoping and praying that it will only be 5mins - like what my FS said and that it would be no big deal! At least after this, I know that I've done whatever could be done on my part to get pregnant. The rest lies in God's hands and hubby's sperms of course.

I'm on CD2... x


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

I was just wondering, if any of you have 5 mins could you take a look at my OPK pics from the last cpl days.

I had a really strong line at 2pm today, but when I tested with a CB at 6pm the line had nearly disappeared completely.

Here is the link to topic I posted in TTC

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/424098-opk-help-please-ladies-pics.html

Would really appreciate any advice? xxx :wacko:


----------



## lynne192

okay hun took a look at the OPK 
the tests look almost positive but don't think they are you might ovulate tomorrow or the next day, the later i do a test the lighter my lines are like 6am dark, 9am dark, 12pm lighter, 6pm light/nothing 6am next morning dark again then ovulate noon-night 

next day all neg


----------



## Liz5178

I started mine on 9/11 (days 3 to 7) but I was in Disney World the week we shoudl have been "trying" and my sister in law was in a room with us so we didn't get much opportunity to do our thing....we did manage to get one day in, day 11 and then I'm pretty sure I ovulated on day 13 as I had horrible cramps allllll day......so I'm holding on to hope that we could still have a chance...other wise, I'll start round two next month and make sure we DO what we need to DO!! :)


----------



## McMummy

lynne192 said:


> okay hun took a look at the OPK
> the tests look almost positive but don't think they are you might ovulate tomorrow or the next day, the later i do a test the lighter my lines are like 6am dark, 9am dark, 12pm lighter, 6pm light/nothing 6am next morning dark again then ovulate noon-night
> 
> next day all neg

Thank you so much :)

I thought at lunchtime with such a strong line I'd prob be on for 100% +ve tomorrow, was so surprised to have almost no line when I tested again at 6pm.
Glad that you said you have the same happen to you so I think I'll test again in the morning & fingers crossed I'll get a nice big fat line! xx


----------



## kelster823

McMummy i was gonna say the same thing they are ALMOST poisitive.... get to :sex: and make that eggie all bedazzled up

Liz I hope you caught it too... 2 days before has every opportunity for those swimmers to get in there


----------



## MrsGAnderson

mcmummy fingers crossed for you it looks positive to me! get babydancing :) and yeh i hope your other halfs spermies get to the right spot too :) :dust: to you both xxx

Well Symptom spotting :D in the 2WW... when i wiped today i had blood on the tissue, but every wipe after that it had disappeared so im hoping this was the implantation... (if any one is looking at my chart i Ovulated on the 10th so its a few days out, i was early) lol. 

love to you all xxx


----------



## kelster823

ohh Mrs G that is awesome...... have you ever had that before in your TWW????


----------



## MrsGAnderson

:nope: but im very apprehensive about it all because im worried that the lady at the scan hasnt explained it to me properly and in fact i didnt ovulate.. although she didnt correct me when i said i hoped not to see her because i was pregnant haha.

how are you? xx


----------



## kelster823

well lets keep the PMA for ya..... :hugs:

I have never had an IP bleed; in fact never spotted ever during a cycle.. I only get blood when the :witch: shows..... which I am surprised because I believe I have a progestrone problem.. that is what they think was the reason behind my MC in April... my levels were horrid.... 

I am doing good..... lil gutted with my big temp dip this am, but hopeful that it will go up tomorrow.....

I am having some minor and I mean minor crampies and now some mild shooting back pain..so we'll seeeeeeeeeeeeee

I am just happy I O'd this cycle


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Aww I'm really happy you have O'd too :D its been a long time coming... And thinking on the way she put it was, ill see you on CD9 next cycle for another scan as it seems you have ovulated early, so fingers crossed.. I suppose the test will show on the 11th oct :happydance: 

I hope this is your month, I don't like bothering with temps at the moment as it would all make me too stressed. Xx


----------



## kelster823

aww thanks sweetie as I hope for you tooooooo

I just wish it wasn't such a long and stressful journey


----------



## kka

Hello ladies!! I am gonna start my first round of clomid around the 12 of October. I have to take progesterone pills first to start my period. Im starting at 50 mg on days 5-9.


----------



## megapatt01

kelster823 said:


> Thanks Kel! Looks like I am just 1 day in front of you then, we can symptom spot together, although I said I wasn't gonna do that this time, yeah right! Hopefully we will be testing around the same time!
> Hope your sister is ok too
> 
> yep you are 1 day ahead of me... SWEET!!! FF confirmed me this am.. I am so excited as I have not seen my chart like this since March 2010... YAY YAY
> 
> Now I just hope my DH swimmers got up in der and bedazzled my eggie....
> 
> I will be testing Oct 10th ,, but most likely WAY before that..Click to expand...


i'll be testing oct. 10th, too! best of wishes to you!!


----------



## SmileyKez

Well after my dip yesterday (which actually wasn't as bad as I thought, over reaction, lol) my temps have gone up again this morning! I have no symptoms other than bad lower back ache, I am trying to see my lack of symptoms as a good thing as during my last 2ww I had EVERY symptom but wasn't pg so I'm not reading to much into things at the moment! 
How was your temp this morning kel? x


----------



## kelster823

Welcome kka---- hope the clomid works for you.. I wish you only the best :dust:

Meg- awesome...any sypmtons yet?

Smiley--- GOOD glad to see a temp rise- me too- I had a small one but it went back up over the cover line so I am VERY HAPPY.....

did you see my post in the TWW Forum to you? you asked about the dip????


----------



## keepsmiling

hi just a quick question,, did any of u ladies start clomid withouthavin a bleed xx


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

Cycle 1 of Clomid seems to have really done its magic with me, CD14 today and this is what I got this morning! YAY!! Well happy to have ov so much earlier than usual :)

xx

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5033318262_c03524ab33_m.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5033318176_db789293e3_m.jpg


----------



## kelster823

McMummyTTC said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Cycle 1 of Clomid seems to have really done its magic with me, CD14 today and this is what I got this morning! YAY!! Well happy to have ov so much earlier than usual :)
> 
> xx
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5033318262_c03524ab33_m.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5033318176_db789293e3_m.jpg

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO now get to :sex:

Keepsmiling.. what do you mean without bleeding??? you haven't had a period yet and you want to take it? if I am not mistaking you have to be with a period to take the clomid.... either taking it CD 2-6 CD 4-8 or CD 5-9


----------



## keepsmiling

well i rang up fs and his nurse said he thinks he wnts me to take a hpt and ifneg rather than waitin another week plus he may want me to take it without havin a period,andi asked if thatsok to do andshe said yuh, im waitin for the call now x


----------



## kelster823

huh.. then you got me sweetie... I don't think I ever heard of anyone taking it without a period 

keep us updated kay


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh, im wrried now,, x


----------



## cheerios

keepsmiling - I have taken Clomid without AF and it worked beautifully. So it is possible. Don't be worried. I didn't know anybody on BnB who did that, but honestly, you can trust your doctor more than the internet. Its probably not common but it isn't impossible.


----------



## cheerios

McMummy - cool beans!!! now onto the BDing!


----------



## kelster823

Cheerios thanks for clearing that up :)


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think he wil bescanning me b4 ido start to take it,, if i felt that af wason itsway i wudnt b worried at ll but my cp is so high i cnt even touch it,, x


----------



## torilou

Just decided to do a opk and its coming up nicely, not quite pos but nearly there, wierd maybe but im not that happy as I dont know how to get the clinic to listen to me as if I do get a pos 2moro it will be at the exact same time as all my previous months which must mean the clomid isnt doing anything and I do infact ov myself, I still think its a progesterone problem but dont know how to get them to listen to me and if the clomid is detrimental to my lining then surely I shouldnt be on it xx


----------



## keepsmiling

wel iv finally got the fone call from the fs, he sys cos im so latehe wants to do a blood test just to check im not preg even tho i told him i tested on friday and it was neg, he says hospital hpts are 25mui so shurely it shud of showd up. so if neg then ill be startin provera tomorrow or thursday at the latest x


----------



## kelster823

Tori have they done bloods for your progestrone levels yet? 

I was so mad when I was PG last time- my GYN never did any blood work when I came in a few days later after I got my positive HPT test.... we could of known at that time what my actual levels were because when I started spotting they did take those levels and my prog was ONLY a 1--- then 3 days later were only a .98.. that is HORRID

Keep- glad you have direction now and start the provera and then the clomid... here's to a QUICK O for you


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh mcmummy and torilou, i am so glad youse are both gettin positives on OPK's :D yay for the clomid pumpkin bumps working this month, now onto trying really hard to :sex: alot ha!

Keepsmiling, whatever you choose to do via this clomid dilemma i hope you are ok :) i would listen to your DR as he does know more, although im the same as the girls sorry and i havnt heard of it being given without a :witch:... i dont see why it couldnt be done though, as obviously he is thinking your womb lining will be thicker now - which could possibly hold a pregnancy better? maybe... good luck anyhow hun keep us updated :lol:

Kelster and cheerios - how are you both feeling now? im having really heavy dull aches in my lower abdomen (more to the left to be honest) and i was so tired today but i have had a heavy day at work today... so i think i needed to relax. FX xxx


----------



## kelster823

GREAT symptons Mrs G

me I just have very sensative nippies and a weird feeling below- it's not heavy but just weird- mild backache 

my MC is creamy again and my CP was high/medium and soft/medium

but the ta ta's are the ones I am noticing the most

oh yeah hungry... I actually made myself breakfast today....


----------



## lynne192

i'm not 2DPO and getting slight pains in my breasts but hear thats normal on clomid and been having period like pains. but had them last cycle from 5DPO and has suspected chemical.


----------



## SmileyKez

Hi all! Had my day 21 test this morning so gotta ring up later today for the results! I'm 7dpo today but not really got any symptoms to report :( Got sore boobs as usual but not as sore as last month and a different kind of sore if that makes sense! Got quite alot of creamy cm but think I had that last month too! Haven't had my usual headaches yet so am wondering if my progesterone is gonna come back low! 
How's everyone else in the 2ww getting on!? And Cherrios, how are u doing? x


----------



## SmileyKez

Just an update, my day 21 bloods show I definately ov'd yey! Although I was 99% sure inhad anyway! They said the test was fine and to call them the day I get a bleed (if) for round 2 or go in for a blood test if af is late!


----------



## McMummy

SmileyKez said:


> Just an update, my day 21 bloods show I definately ov'd yey! Although I was 99% sure inhad anyway! They said the test was fine and to call them the day I get a bleed (if) for round 2 or go in for a blood test if af is late!

YAY! Good Luck & Fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh smiley thats brilliant news :lol: im so happy you have deffo O'd. were you early or on time at cd14? xx

lynn: my breast are also very tender and im 6dpo but i was like this last month too so i think it might just be a backlash from Ov. hopefully it will be symptoms of a :bfp: though :) for both of us xx

Kelster, they sound v.promising :D fingers crossed ey!! i do hope this is your month xx


----------



## SmileyKez

MrsGAnderson said:


> oh smiley thats brilliant news :lol: im so happy you have deffo O'd. were you early or on time at cd14? xx
> 
> Kelster, they sound v.promising :D fingers crossed ey!! i do hope this is your month xx

yeah I ov'd on day 14 which is unusual for me, my last cycle was day 20 and others where I have ov'd have ranged from day 18 to day 28 so maybe clomid has helped! I have a 16 or 17 day luetal phase so this cycle should be about 30 days!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aw wow, how did you work your luetal phase out? im normally 28-30days in cycle length and i O'd on cd10 after clomid cycle 1. :lol: im quite unsure about it all tbh
xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Well the 2 months I've been temping AF came 17 days after I got a positve opk so I think it's probably 16 days! Apparently, even with irregular cycles the luetal phase will always be the same x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

ok thank you hun, hopw your AF doesnt come and you get a BIG FAT BFP!!! :D xxx


----------



## SmileyKez

Thanks Hun! Hope you get your bfp too! Hope we all do on this thread, that'd be fab! x


----------



## torilou

Well what can I say, if im not ovulating then something is defo awry as am getting what I think is defo ov pains, ov'ing at exactly the same time in my cycle as when Im not on clomid so do wonder if I even need it and its something else but guess thats a problem for another day, ovary area is too uncomfortable to even have my legs closed! lol xxx


----------



## SmileyKez

Hey everyone, saw our thread has disappeared off to page 2, so thought I'd bump it back up! :)
How is everyone doing? 
The 2ww is killing me, I'm stressing out! I've had a few cramps, like af cramps but in a different place, sore boobs but not like usual and tons of cm (sorry tmi) I've had a breakout on my chin but that's about it! Temps still quite high! 
Due to my longer luetal phase I still have 1 whole week before af is due and I'm determined not to test until she is late!! x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well afm I'm on day 3 of provera so hopib to start clomid by next weekend xx


----------



## manchester1

day four of clomid 100g xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Did any of u lovly ladie get put staright pn 100 mg of clomid? I'm worried invade I hyperstimulate on it cos the dosage is higher than the fs norammly start u on xx


----------



## kelster823

thought I would drop by and see how everyone is doing????

AFM- I am 99% sure I am out.... I had a pretty BIG temp dip this am at 10DPO.... and I also took an IC and it was a BFN :( but I figured ot would be anyways

Keep- I don't know if they would give 100mg right away..... but I could be wrong- which I usually am...

anyhoooo everyone have a GREAT day


----------



## keepsmiling

they gave me 100mg and im worried lol x


----------



## kelster823

did you ask them why they placed you on 100mg straight away?


----------



## keepsmiling

no, i didnt think to ask to be honest,, but when i rang up the other day about me havvin no af the nurse sed i was to take 100mg,, so 2 tablets both at the same time lol x


----------



## SmileyKez

Well I caved, even though I swore to myself I wouldn't and just did a test! Yup bfn!!! I wasn't expecting anything else tbh so no idea why I did it! 
Still got high temps but zero symptoms! :( Grrr! 
Am also stressing as the hospital told me to ring them if af arrives or if I am late, but I'm due on Saturday and they aren't open!


----------



## keepsmiling

have u got a long lp then smileykez


----------



## SmileyKez

Yeah I thinks it's 16 days! So 2 more than the normal, typical! As if the 2ww wasn't long enough! :(


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh rite, mines shorter,, its 12days but i hope the clomid may lenghten it to 14 days xx


----------



## torilou

Well had my bloods done today so fingers crossed I ov'd this month! Will find out tomorrow/wednesday, not looking hopeful for a bfp this month though, tmi maybe but I think I could plaster walls with my cm its that thick! lol, if I dont laugh I think I will cry 

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

somtimei think coming on here doesnt help much,, i meaqn all i do when i come on here is get sressed out lol xx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Im with you on that one! xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Yeah sane here! I'm thinking if I don't get that bfp this month I think I might stop the charting and give up b&b for a month, see if I can reduce my stress levels!


----------



## keepsmiling

the only place i post when i have time off here is my own jounal xx but only impoprtant stuff xx


----------



## cheerios

Hey SmileyKaz
Your chart looks awesome!!! Have you tested yet?


----------



## SmileyKez

Yeah but got a bfn!!! 
My temp took a big dip this morning so think I'm def out this month! Feeling a bit down today, really feel like this is never gonna happen! :(


----------



## keepsmiling

come on smiley!! keep up the pma! i no its hard im relly struggling to belive it wil happen,, but it will,, wotever path we have to take, we wil get here xxx


----------



## SmileyKez

I know, I am really trying, just feel like I could cry at any point! Think that big drop this morning was just the final straw!
Think I'm gonna stop temping for a bit after this cycle, is stresses me out too much!


----------



## keepsmiling

i no tht feeling, i sed il temp til ov and then il stop x


----------



## torilou

Blood results showed a almost def ov this month, 29.9, waiting for them to get back to me as they are thinking of upping my clomid to 100mg for next cycle but need to check this with consultant re; thin lining 

Hope your all ok, seems to of gone very quiet on here recently

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i was thinkon tht,, i shud be startin clomid tomorrow or the next day,, iv started spotting now,, how heavy does it eed to be to be classed as af? cd1?

x


----------



## torilou

It has to be normal red flow to be classed as cd1, I used to spot for days before af so was always worried when to take mine but it does seem to work how they say so...

Im waiting for af now to start the next cycle (3rd) and have to take 25mg one day with 50mg the next and alternate like that, strange and never heard of that before but guess they know best 

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

tht does sound strange,, wel i just rag up fs and he sed cos its red blood and will prob get heavier later to call today cd1. and iv got my scan on the 15th! at 9.00am so at least im not waiting about fr ages,,
x


----------



## torilou

Thats good, not long to wait til scan then :) how many mg are you on? xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

100 mg,, 
wot kinbda size follie shud i be looking for on cd 10?
xx


----------



## torilou

Thats a difficult one to answer as it can vary so much!! On my first cycle I had a scan on cd12 and mine was 20mm but the next month on cd11 I only had one 9 and one 10mm, it depends on your cycle length really which can now be completely different as its a medicated cycle now so may not tally with your usual, they like to see 18/20mm for ovulation so if your usually cd 14 then I would say with follies being able to grow up to 2mm a day you would be hoping for maybe a 12 up...?? This is only hazarding a wild guess though xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i dt normally get apo opk til bout cd 25 so this could be intresting lol,, s anything over 12mm is good then xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Ah well, don't think round 1 worked for me! Well and truely feel like af is on her way! :( got terrible bloated sore belly which is exactly what happens before she arrives! Oh well, suppose it's too good to be true it coulda worked first month! :(


----------



## keepsmiling

i think this clomid dos make u have alot of af and preg signs,, i think the only way to no is to test hun x
did u def ov x


----------



## SmileyKez

keepsmiling said:


> i think this clomid dos make u have alot of af and preg signs,, i think the only way to no is to test hun x
> did u def ov x

sorry, wasn't sure if u were asking me :) but if you were, yeah I definately ov'd! Promised myself no testing until af is late which would be Saturday, but think I'll start spotting 2m!


----------



## keepsmiling

oooh sounds hopeful then,, iv got my fxd 4 u
did u have bllods dun,, sorry my brain is like a sieve
i started my comid today,, :)


----------



## SmileyKez

Yeah on day 21, not sure what my levels were but they said they were fine! Really hoping that bfp comes in 3 cycles otherwise I have to have my tubes checked and not liking the sound of it! :(


----------



## keepsmiling

i had to have that b4 i got given the clomid,, makes sence i supose cos if there blocked the clomid is useless
xx
wot day did u ov,, r u on 50mg


----------



## SmileyKez

I started on 50mg, but I do sometimes ovulate on my own so not sure if it was the clomid or if I would have anyway! 
I ov'd on day 14, and I have a 16 day luteal phase, so I think the clomid might have regulated me a bit as I usually have very irregular periods and dont think I've ever ov'd on day 14 before! When I had a couple of 30/32 day cycles those were the months I didn't ovulate!


----------



## keepsmiling

all sounds ver hopeful hun x


----------



## traste

hey ladies,
i am starting provera today to induce my period then will be starting clomid cd2-6 100 mg. i have been on it last year, did 3 cycles, got pg on the 3rd cycle but lost it due to an ectopic, so here we are trying again, anyone wanna be buddies? i have blackberry and msn.... hope to hear from someone.
*Tracey*


----------



## SmileyKez

Well that's me out! Af is defo on her way! Got really bad cramps and started spotting today, right on queue! Grrr! :(


----------



## McMummy

SmileyKez said:


> Well that's me out! Af is defo on her way! Got really bad cramps and started spotting today, right on queue! Grrr! :(

Ah I'm sorry she got you :(

I am 10dpo today and not feeling at all hopeful... This was only my 1st cycle tho so not feeling too defeated :) x


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey folks, i just wanted to update you all as ive had a bit of a shock today! Ive just finished by 7 days of progesterone to wait to move onto clomid cycle 2 and my period didnt come so i thought it was a bit strange as religiously it comes after 3 days. Anyway, ive been quite stressed but i thought id do a pregnancy test just in case and its POSITIVE 2-3 weeks, im totally shocked, i had no ovulation systems, no positive on an OPK at all so i really cannot believe it! Im over the moon but wanted you all to know that it can happen on clomid cycle 1 with totally no symptoms or signs whatsover!!
fingers crossed it all goes ok, im meant to be flying on friday so no clue what to do!!


----------



## cheerios

Hey girlmonkey
Congrats! Wow! You're pregnant after taking your progesterone?!?!? Wow, that's pretty unheard of. But congrast!


----------



## cheerios

Hey Tracey!
Welcome! :) Wow, you got pregnant on Clomid before, I'm sure it will happen again!! Welcome to the club. I think a couple of us are on our second round of Clomid now. :)


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey Cheerios, Yes i was just about to start taking my 2nd round of clomid......and did a test after not having any withdrawal bleed like you normally do and 10 PLUS tests have confirmed im pregnant! Is this unusual?? I dont really understand as this is a total shock?!

could they be wrong?
x


----------



## cheerios

girlmonkey - I really do think you're pregnant! Pregnancy tests hardly ever give a false BFP. And 10 of them have given you a BFP so I do think you ARE pregnant! Congrats!!!


----------



## ezperanza

Hello ladies, just thought I'd drop by and say hi .......I'm waiting on af to show so I can start my clomid, I was supposed to get it on sept. 16th but nothing since then, my dr. Told me to text every week for 3 wks then he will put me on provera to get me started, so hopefully soon I'll be able to start my 1st round!


----------



## dan-o

girlmonkey31 said:


> Hey folks, i just wanted to update you all as ive had a bit of a shock today! Ive just finished by 7 days of progesterone to wait to move onto clomid cycle 2 and my period didnt come so i thought it was a bit strange as religiously it comes after 3 days. Anyway, ive been quite stressed but i thought id do a pregnancy test just in case and its POSITIVE 2-3 weeks, im totally shocked, i had no ovulation systems, no positive on an OPK at all so i really cannot believe it! Im over the moon but wanted you all to know that it can happen on clomid cycle 1 with totally no symptoms or signs whatsover!!
> fingers crossed it all goes ok, im meant to be flying on friday so no clue what to do!!

Congratulations!!!! That's amazing news!! xx


----------



## dan-o

Quick TMI question... did any of you get EWCM when on your first round of clomid?

I wasn't sure if it dries it all up completely :shrug:


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey Cheerios and Dan-0, thanks for the messages, I wanted to give everyone the news to just show that things can happen completely unknown to you! I did no symptom spotting and to be honest im still really unsure how far gone i am. Didnt sleep a wink last night!

The clearblue says 2-3 weeks which means 4-5 weeks since conception but my last period was the 18th august so according to the NHS website thats 7-8 weeks with a due date of 26th May! does anyone know how you work these things out??


----------



## girlmonkey31

Do any of you know if they will scan be earlier as ive been taking clomid or do you still have to wait 10-12 weeks??


----------



## SmileyKez

dan-o said:


> Quick TMI question... did any of you get EWCM when on your first round of clomid?
> 
> I wasn't sure if it dries it all up completely :shrug:

I did, not loads but I did notice about the same amount as usual. I started drinking Grapefruit juice on CD1 and I stopped as I think it was working way too well! (TMI) 
I have heard it can dry up CM but I think the clomid has the opposite effect on me!


----------



## torilou

Hi guys just checking in, waiting for af to show (ignore ticker) so I can start round 3 of clomid, not sure I will be doing this for up to 12 months, not sure my marriage would last that long, what hideous side effects clomid gives you! Im sure it could be cited in divorce proceedings lol xxx


----------



## girlmonkey31

torilou -trust me the side effects are worth it, i had loads and only took one round of clomid!

I had no positive things to say about it at all, until NOW!...basically as it didnt seem to work at all, i had no ovulation pain, no signs of ovulation and no +ve OPK....and then on saturday i found out im pregnant, its 8 weeks nearly according the the internet predictors but i have no clue as my periods are so irregular

Ive got a doctors appointment today ...

So hang in there everyone, it really does work without you realising!


----------



## McMummy

Hey Ladies

The auld :witch: got me :(
Cycle 2 of Clomid starting on Wednesday as I'm gunna count 2moro as CD1 as today wasn't really fresh red bleed (apologies for TMI).

I can't stop thinking about the fact I only get 6 months on Clomid.... that means we have 5 cycles left.... that makes me feel like the clock is ticking and makes me panic a bit.... we have 5 attempts to get it right....then its onto IVF :wacko: 
Does anyone else feel like that? xx


----------



## dan-o

SmileyKez said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Quick TMI question... did any of you get EWCM when on your first round of clomid?
> 
> I wasn't sure if it dries it all up completely :shrug:
> 
> I did, not loads but I did notice about the same amount as usual. I started drinking Grapefruit juice on CD1 and I stopped as I think it was working way too well! (TMI)
> I have heard it can dry up CM but I think the clomid has the opposite effect on me!Click to expand...

Well it seems I was worrying over nothing, loads of the stuff today! (tmi :blush:)

Hoping to seduce the OH later on this evening ;) xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Well I'm onto round 2! Took the first one last night! Hope that this is my month! If my cycle is the same lenght as the last one then the day I ovulate is the day of my sisters wedding where I am chief bridesmaid, don't think there will be much bd'ing that day! Have to get plenty in before!! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

where has every1 done,, i need sum buddys to help me thru this lolmy boobs have jst atrted throbbing,, ouchhhh
whens thenext person testing x


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies I know I haven't been on here for a while.. I am sorry

just been really rough these last couple of weeks as the clomid DID NOT HELP me in any way... FF had me O'ing on Sept 23rd.... 14DPO came and went no :bfp: all STARK white and well still no AF for me and yesterday FF took away my O date :( I am now at CD43 with NOTHING in sight

so I am basically throwing in the towel.. I have one more round of clomid I can take but I don't think I am gonna do it...

I am just to OLD for this crap anymore....

I wish you ALL THE BEST of everything and lots lots of :dust:

Congrats girlmonkey on your :bfp:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh hun im so sorry u feel like this , i hope u find the strenght tho carry on xx


----------



## cheerios

kelster823 said:


> hey ladies I know I haven't been on here for a while.. I am sorry
> 
> just been really rough these last couple of weeks as the clomid DID NOT HELP me in any way... FF had me O'ing on Sept 23rd.... 14DPO came and went no :bfp: all STARK white and well still no AF for me and yesterday FF took away my O date :( I am now at CD43 with NOTHING in sight
> 
> so I am basically throwing in the towel.. I have one more round of clomid I can take but I don't think I am gonna do it...
> 
> I am just to OLD for this crap anymore....
> 
> I wish you ALL THE BEST of everything and lots lots of :dust:
> 
> Congrats girlmonkey on your :bfp:

Hey Kelster
I'm sooo sorry. Does that mean that you don't want to try for a baby anymore? Or are you going to take a break and see how it goes?

Either way, know that you're always welcomed here. Will definitely miss you. And you're sooo NOT too old.


----------



## cheerios

McMummyTTC said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> The auld :witch: got me :(
> Cycle 2 of Clomid starting on Wednesday as I'm gunna count 2moro as CD1 as today wasn't really fresh red bleed (apologies for TMI).
> 
> I can't stop thinking about the fact I only get 6 months on Clomid.... that means we have 5 cycles left.... that makes me feel like the clock is ticking and makes me panic a bit.... we have 5 attempts to get it right....then its onto IVF :wacko:
> Does anyone else feel like that? xx

I TOTALLY understand how you feel! I feel the same way too! Its like I don't understand why we're only given 6 rounds of Clomid. I mean, if "normal" women ovulate regularly, they could still take up to a year to get pregnant? Why are women like us who don't ovulate regularly only given 6 tries? 

I really don't understand. THat's why I can't take it when people say things like "relax".... cos if you're on Clomid the last thing you can do is to relax?!??!


----------



## cheerios

SmileyKez said:


> Well I'm onto round 2! Took the first one last night! Hope that this is my month! If my cycle is the same lenght as the last one then the day I ovulate is the day of my sisters wedding where I am chief bridesmaid, don't think there will be much bd'ing that day! Have to get plenty in before!! :)

Hey SmileyKez
Welcome to Round 2! A lot of us are on round 2. We'll journey through this Clomid cycles to our BFPs together!!! PMA!!!! 

Oh, your sister's getting married? How cool is that??? Wow!!! Could show us photos! I Loveeeee wedding photos....are you on facebook?


----------



## torilou

Rang clinic today as cd1 to book my scan for this next round of clomid and my af has stopped! Not even had a day and its all gone! Will just have to wait and see if she makes a appearance again tomorrow I guess, has anybody had anything like this on clomid? x


----------



## cheerios

torilou - Nope, I've not had that experience with clomid....sounds weird....could that be implantation bleeding??? I'm just guessing here....although its a bit late for IB though?


----------



## lynne192

well sadly our round of clomid ended in :witch: this is our last month on clomid then the long 9month wait for iui :(


----------



## SmileyKez

cheerios said:


> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm onto round 2! Took the first one last night! Hope that this is my month! If my cycle is the same lenght as the last one then the day I ovulate is the day of my sisters wedding where I am chief bridesmaid, don't think there will be much bd'ing that day! Have to get plenty in before!! :)
> 
> Hey SmileyKez
> Welcome to Round 2! A lot of us are on round 2. We'll journey through this Clomid cycles to our BFPs together!!! PMA!!!!
> 
> Oh, your sister's getting married? How cool is that??? Wow!!! Could show us photos! I Loveeeee wedding photos....are you on facebook?Click to expand...

hi! Yeah I'll definately post a photo! I'm really looking forward to it, plus I've got 11 days of work with hubby so we are gonna go have a few trips away, stay in a nice hotel somewhere so I'm hoping all this will take my mind of ttc!


----------



## SmileyKez

lynne192 said:


> well sadly our round of clomid ended in :witch: this is our last month on clomid then the long 9month wait for iui :(

sorry to hear that, fingers crossed iui will work magic for you!


----------



## SmileyKez

Not liking round 2 much! Had very few side effects with round 1 but with round 2 I've got constant headaches, really emotional, tons of cm and loss of appetite!
Does anyone know if the clomid has a cumulative effect, so the more months you take it, the worse the effects get?
Also, this month I think the tablets are from a different manufacturer as they look different and the packet is a different colour, so wonder if my body doesn't like these ones!


----------



## cheerios

Hey Smiley
Sorry to hear about all your side effects. :( I don't know about Clomid having any cumulative side effects.... sorry, can't help you out....but it could be, cos I read that Clomid could stay in your system even after you stop taking it, that's why some women get their BFP the month after they stop with Clomid.


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all I started my first round of clomid last thursday (14th)at 50mgs,wont be doing any follow up testing and hope to buy a fertility monitor to see when I ovulate,hoping to make some new friends over here


----------



## roadbump31

Hi! I am first round Clomid 100mg days 5-9. I am going for my scan tomorrow, Monday and am really hoping I can get my IUI on Wed. I am going out of town for work Wed. afternoon and don't want to miss my window!! My hubby is tagging along bc of the timing (should be fun coming up with a reason why he is there), just to make sure we don't miss our opportunity. I really would like some buddies!!


----------



## cheerios

Hey* Nightnurse and Roadbump*Welcome to the Clomid club! All the best for your BFPs! 

Roadbump - Hoping that you see some nice huge follicles soon at your scan!

*How are the others doing??? *


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hello Nightnurse and Roadbump Welcome to the site and this forum! fingers crossed those BFP's wont be too far behind :) you will have to keep us updated roadbump on your scan, i look forward to it, FX you will have some large follies there :happydance:

Well Cheerios and smileykaz how are youse this month? smileykaz, im sorry i cant comment on the clomid having cumulitive affects either :nope: im on my 2nd cycle with it now but as far as i can see im not having too many side effects, no more than last month...
The only thing i have noted is that my AF has been v.heavy and painful this month, i dont normally get cramps so bad theyve been immense.
I have scans booked for day 8 (as9falls on a weekend) and the most likely day 12... then bloods on the 21st day. I ovulated last month so im pretty happy, its just a case of trying really hard again this month. xxx


----------



## SmileyKez

I think my af was heavier on clomid too, and I had quite bad cramps this month which I don't always get!
I'm not feeling too hopefull for this month, oh has put his back out so if he doesn't get an improvement in a few days, I can't see any bd'ing! Based on my last cycle my fertile days will be the end of this week! Hope I haven't put myself through a round of clomid for nothing!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

:( fingers crossed he's up for your bd time, and his back isnt too bad by the end of the wk, you dont want to miss the opportunity hun.. xxx good luck xxx


----------



## babydust1

hi all ive been TTC for 4 years now and ive just started Clomid 50mg well 3 days ago :) i had Ovarian Drilling in august , Lots of babydust too all and goodluck :dust:


----------



## roadbump31

Thanks Cherrios and MAnderson!! It is really nice to have a place to vent. I have had 2 MC is the past year with the 2nd ending in an ectopic, which resulted with a left blocked tube. I also have a 2 day luteal phase deficit. The clomid was being used to increase my chances of ovulating on the right side and lengthening my luteal phase. I am so excited and nervous for tomorrow, 8:30 can't get here soon enough. I wonder since I have always ovulated on my own if I am at a higher risk of producting more eggs?? At this point, twins would be a blessing.

Anybody have an side effects from the Clomid??


----------



## bfplease

roadbump31 said:


> Thanks Cherrios and MAnderson!! It is really nice to have a place to vent. I have had 2 MC is the past year with the 2nd ending in an ectopic, which resulted with a left blocked tube. I also have a 2 day luteal phase deficit. The clomid was being used to increase my chances of ovulating on the right side and lengthening my luteal phase. I am so excited and nervous for tomorrow, 8:30 can't get here soon enough. I wonder since I have always ovulated on my own if I am at a higher risk of producting more eggs?? At this point, twins would be a blessing.
> 
> Anybody have an side effects from the Clomid??

I took clomid for the first time this month and I am now 13 dpo (waiting for af to take clomid again dont feel bfp is imminent :(

I took 50 mg clomid days 2-6 and ovulated on cd 14. Side effects were: hot flushes and night sweats, feeling sad/ depressed and fatigue (just wanted to sleep all the time from day after I took the last pill). Oh and my day 21 progestrone was 50 (I normally ovulate on my own and unmedicated cycles it was 48 and 39.4). Hope this helps and let me know if you have any questions. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## jenny26

good luck ladies...:happydance:


----------



## McMummy

SmileyKez said:


> Not liking round 2 much! Had very few side effects with round 1 but with round 2 I've got constant headaches, really emotional, tons of cm and loss of appetite!
> Does anyone know if the clomid has a cumulative effect, so the more months you take it, the worse the effects get?
> Also, this month I think the tablets are from a different manufacturer as they look different and the packet is a different colour, so wonder if my body doesn't like these ones!

Hey

I am on cycle 2 of Clomid, today is CD7 and I have been a NIGHTMARE all day, very snappy and waves of anger for NO reason!! Quite headachy too. I was also pretty much symptom free on cycle 1 (few hot flushes, that was it).

Poor hubby looks so shocked everytime I roar at him! haha xx


----------



## McMummy

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hello Nightnurse and Roadbump Welcome to the site and this forum! fingers crossed those BFP's wont be too far behind :) you will have to keep us updated roadbump on your scan, i look forward to it, FX you will have some large follies there :happydance:
> 
> Well Cheerios and smileykaz how are youse this month? smileykaz, im sorry i cant comment on the clomid having cumulitive affects either :nope: im on my 2nd cycle with it now but as far as i can see im not having too many side effects, no more than last month...
> The only thing i have noted is that my AF has been v.heavy and painful this month, i dont normally get cramps so bad theyve been immense.
> I have scans booked for day 8 (as9falls on a weekend) and the most likely day 12... then bloods on the 21st day. I ovulated last month so im pretty happy, its just a case of trying really hard again this month. xxx

Hi Mrs G

My AF between cycle 1 and cycle 2 of Clomid was horrendously heavy & crampy too! I was wondering whether it was down the clomid and as you had similar experience I guess it prob was.
Good Luck for this month xx


----------



## roadbump31

Hi ladies, 
Big day for me, I had my scan today CD12 and I had 5 follicles on my right side, with only one measuring good at 21mm, the others at 1.0 (they said they wouldn't be mature enough to fertilize). I have a blocked tube on the left, so it didn't really matter. I have been given the Ovidrel shot to take tonight bc my estrogen level was at 200, which means the egg is ripe and ready :) I am terrified of my DH giving me the shot, so at 9:00 ladies, wish me well!!!! I have my first ever IUI tomorrow am at 10:00 and another one scheduled for Wed. at 9:00. I really don't know if the IUI it necessary, since we have gotten pregnant twice, but my RE wants to give it a try and get my pregnant this month if possible. I am so excited to get the IUI. Lots of new things for me...Clomid, Ovidrel, IUI..... I hate to say that I feel like it is a fool proof method to getting pregnant, but I know the reality is that it doesn't work every time. Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks


----------



## bfplease

Hi ladies,

I am about to start clomid cycle 2 tomorrow- anyone joining me? :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey bfplease, im on cycle 2now on cd6 so I suppose we could be cycle buddies? hopefully resulting in a BFP :D. . . 
McMummy, yes so it seems, my AF was horrendous and so painful! im hoping that this cycle of clomid will work and ill get my :bfp: instead or the :witch: hehe. im in for scans on the 8th day and then 11th or 12th day too :) Fingers crossed, the only difference this cycle is i have hardly any symptoms, a few (little amounts) of hot flushes, headaches and slight aches but nothing that im noticing alot xx


----------



## cheerios

bfplease said:


> roadbump31 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cherrios and MAnderson!! It is really nice to have a place to vent. I have had 2 MC is the past year with the 2nd ending in an ectopic, which resulted with a left blocked tube. I also have a 2 day luteal phase deficit. The clomid was being used to increase my chances of ovulating on the right side and lengthening my luteal phase. I am so excited and nervous for tomorrow, 8:30 can't get here soon enough. I wonder since I have always ovulated on my own if I am at a higher risk of producting more eggs?? At this point, twins would be a blessing.
> 
> Anybody have an side effects from the Clomid??
> 
> I took clomid for the first time this month and I am now 13 dpo (waiting for af to take clomid again dont feel bfp is imminent :(
> 
> I took 50 mg clomid days 2-6 and ovulated on cd 14. Side effects were: hot flushes and night sweats, feeling sad/ depressed and fatigue (just wanted to sleep all the time from day after I took the last pill). Oh and my day 21 progestrone was 50 (I normally ovulate on my own and unmedicated cycles it was 48 and 39.4). Hope this helps and let me know if you have any questions. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey bfplease

I like your name!!! Well thought of! We're cycle buddies! I'm about 12DPO today, but am 99.9% sure I'm not pregnant, because I think I didn't ovulate properly this time round.


----------



## cheerios

roadbump31 said:


> Thanks Cherrios and MAnderson!! It is really nice to have a place to vent. I have had 2 MC is the past year with the 2nd ending in an ectopic, which resulted with a left blocked tube. I also have a 2 day luteal phase deficit. The clomid was being used to increase my chances of ovulating on the right side and lengthening my luteal phase. I am so excited and nervous for tomorrow, 8:30 can't get here soon enough. I wonder since I have always ovulated on my own if I am at a higher risk of producting more eggs?? At this point, twins would be a blessing.
> 
> Anybody have an side effects from the Clomid??

Hey roadbump
Its cool to have a bunch of ladies who understand eh? 

I haven't had any side effects on Clomid, other than mood swings? But TBH, I don't know if I was just moody anyway or if I'm blaming it on good, old Clomid. 

And yeah, I did have the same concern as you, because I ovulate on my own too. But I only had 1 ripe egg each time for the past 2 Clomid cycles, so its possible to just have one egg. :)


----------



## SmileyKez

Hey girls, just thought I'd drop in to see how everyone is doing! The Clomid effects seem to have worn off for now so I am happy about that, think hubby was getting fed up with me being so moody! :)
I am CD12 today and have just noticed EWCM so waiting for hubby to get in from the pub where he is catching up with an old work colleague (typical, he NEVER goes to the pub) He has a really sore back so not sure if I am going to get as much action over the next couple of days as i'd like! 
I have to say tho my attempt to be less stressed this cycle has worked, I feel so much more relaxed. I think joining the gym and having other things to occupy me (like my sisters wedding on sat) has really helped. I have had a really annoying eye twitch for weeks and weeks and it has finally gone, so I am hoping being less stressed helps me get that BFP!


----------



## bfplease

cheerios said:


> bfplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadbump31 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cherrios and MAnderson!! It is really nice to have a place to vent. I have had 2 MC is the past year with the 2nd ending in an ectopic, which resulted with a left blocked tube. I also have a 2 day luteal phase deficit. The clomid was being used to increase my chances of ovulating on the right side and lengthening my luteal phase. I am so excited and nervous for tomorrow, 8:30 can't get here soon enough. I wonder since I have always ovulated on my own if I am at a higher risk of producting more eggs?? At this point, twins would be a blessing.
> 
> Anybody have an side effects from the Clomid??
> 
> I took clomid for the first time this month and I am now 13 dpo (waiting for af to take clomid again dont feel bfp is imminent :(
> 
> I took 50 mg clomid days 2-6 and ovulated on cd 14. Side effects were: hot flushes and night sweats, feeling sad/ depressed and fatigue (just wanted to sleep all the time from day after I took the last pill). Oh and my day 21 progestrone was 50 (I normally ovulate on my own and unmedicated cycles it was 48 and 39.4). Hope this helps and let me know if you have any questions. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey bfplease
> 
> I like your name!!! Well thought of! We're cycle buddies! I'm about 12DPO today, but am 99.9% sure I'm not pregnant, because I think I didn't ovulate properly this time round.Click to expand...

Thanks hon.. I hope the witch doesn't turn up, but if it does you've got me and Mrs G as cycle buddies :hugs: I HAVE A QUESTION LADIES:I've had very light periods since my miscarriage last year and suspected an issue with my lining...when I started clomid last month I started to take 1 baby aspirin to counteract the effect clomid has on the lining.. when af turned up this month its much heavier than before, but its still normal for a period. Do you think I should continue with baby aspirin (75mg)? I dont have scans just day 21 blood test and can't speak to my doctor for another 2 weeks- thanks for listening :thumbup:


----------



## bfplease

MrsGAnderson said:


> hey bfplease, im on cycle 2now on cd6 so I suppose we could be cycle buddies? hopefully resulting in a BFP :D. . .
> McMummy, yes so it seems, my AF was horrendous and so painful! im hoping that this cycle of clomid will work and ill get my :bfp: instead or the :witch: hehe. im in for scans on the 8th day and then 11th or 12th day too :) Fingers crossed, the only difference this cycle is i have hardly any symptoms, a few (little amounts) of hot flushes, headaches and slight aches but nothing that im noticing alot xx

cool beans :) what mg are you on and which days do you take it? I am on my second cycle, how about you? I am not looking forward to the side effects- I can stand the moodiness womewhat, but the fatigue was just unbearable :nope::nope:


----------



## bfplease

hey girls- hows everyone doing, any news? I am taking my last Clomid pill today and getting ready to start feeling :growlmad:and :sleep:any minute now.. LOL


----------



## SmileyKez

Hi girls! Not feeling to good today! Think I may have missed the boat this cycle!
Had ewcm on Wednesday, but hubby wasnt up for any bd'ing as his back was still playing up. Got a negative opk so wasnt too bothered!

Managed to bd on Friday morning, when I also thought I have ov pains later on in the day.

Had a manic weekend due to my sisters wedding, and travelling hundreds of miles, also had no sleep and not the opportunity to do another opk test. I took my temps but as my sleep was so disturbed I am not taking to much notice of them. They didnt show any rise Sat/Sun so thought I may still have a chance to catch ov.

Had a long lie in this morning and forgot to temp until i had woken up and fallen back to sleep a few times, so not sure whether to take any notice of it but there was a rise.

Feel like i have either missed ov or am not going to ov this month! :(


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls
My AF came over the weekend...so I'm on CD 4 now. Going to take my 1st Clomid pill tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to feeling moody!!! But I really dunno how much of it is really Clomid and how much of it is just me!!!! 

Anybody on Clomid cycle 3 now???


----------



## keepsmiling

im stil on cycle 1
did any of u ladies get a bfp?X


----------



## cheerios

keepsmiling - Nope! I don't know anybody who has got a BFP on this thread yet.... Or am I wrong???


----------



## lynne192

nope no :bfp: for me only :bfn: thats our clomid rounds finished and now the long wait for IUI


----------



## dan-o

keepsmiling said:


> im stil on cycle 1
> did any of u ladies get a bfp?X

Yes, I did :flower:

I'll update after I've been for a scan in a couple of weeks, to let you know if it it is a sucessful BFP or not x


----------



## MariaF

Can I join, ladies/

Ive been reading this thread for a while now! I've just finished the 3d cycle of Clomid and it was the first at 100mg. So far no side effects really. Just emotional and some odd sight problems - especially when working on a computer...I keep seeing waves and lines :wacko:

I didn't get tracking scans with first 2 cycles but am getting them this cycle. But Ill have to pay :growlmad: Oh well, if they'll show me when the follies are ready to ovulate and we catch that egg, it'll be so worth it!

I ovulated 1st cycle, but bfn and didn't ovulate at all the second cycle. They were both 50mg. I hope the 100mg will do its magic!!!

Dan-o - huge congrats on your BFP :happydance:


----------



## cheerios

Dan - O, CONGRATS on your BFP!!! Yay! We have our first BFP on this thread!!!! Here's hoping for more to come!!!!


----------



## jenny26

congrats dan:happydance:


----------



## torilou

congrats dan!! xxx

Looks like this may be my last month on clomid, they dont think Im coping with it very well, hubby nearly rang a ambulance last night, had to shout at him not to!

Gutted as lining was great this month but not a lot of point taking clomid if it means we cannot dtd due to sheer unbelievable pain!! :(


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh hun,,, do u have ohss?
x


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Ive no idea hun, just said to me that it looks like I may not be able to take it so.... just ridiculous really as cant go much lower on the clomid as it is, been about 4 days now with it, its been bearable up until last night so the clinic are thinking thats when I must of ovulated but obvioulsy its a case of so what as dtd was just tooooo much! x


----------



## keepsmiling

i think thy do suggest takin paracetamol and lotss of water if it is mild ohss,, xx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Thanks hun, going by these symptons whatever it is thats causing this ive now had 3 months on the trot so not sure if continuing to take it is going to be beneficial anymore, mind you not sure what else if anything they could do so will just have to ride this month out and see what they say after, how are you anyway xx


----------



## keepsmiling

im fne thanks huni

10dpo and tryin to stay sane,, with alot of diffuculty

cud u try latrezol hun ot wotever itscalled.. xx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

I have no idea what other meds my clinic does, they seem to keep everything under their hat, I just have to ring them if I dont get a bfp and we go from there, great really! How much pain is really just too much pain fgs! x

Keeping sane??? too late for me I think lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

me2,,, its not workin xx


----------



## torilou

keepsmiling

Do you mean the clomid isnt or your sanity lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

my sanity,,,,, lol i was testin at 8dpo,, but havent tested for 2 days now lol x


----------



## SmileyKez

Hi Girls, noticed our thread had disappeared off page 1 again!!
I havent been able to get on much lately, just wondered how everyone was getting on?
AF is due tomorrow, my chart said today but I didnt really chart properly this cycle as it stresses me out too much, I am am thinking that the 1st temp rise was just because I took my temp so much later than normal, so thinking I actually ov'd a day later!
Dont feel pregnant and feel like AF is due so dont think there will be a BFP for me this month :( Got one more round of Clomid before I have to have my tubes checked.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck girls, just popped by to let youse all know i got my bfp :) and youse will too.. bit of hope :D lots of love xx

Fingers crossed you wont get to the next cycle smiley and its a hiding bfp, i had no symptoms really other than pms symptoms and abit more tired that was about it. 2nd cycle of clomid, i didnt even think we were in with a chance this month, im so glad i was wrong xx


----------



## SmileyKez

MrsGAnderson said:


> good luck girls, just popped by to let youse all know i got my bfp :) and youse will too.. bit of hope :D lots of love xx
> 
> Fingers crossed you wont get to the next cycle smiley and its a hiding bfp, i had no symptoms really other than pms symptoms and abit more tired that was about it. 2nd cycle of clomid, i didnt even think we were in with a chance this month, im so glad i was wrong xx

OMG!! Thats brilliant news, congratulations!!! :happydance:
Sooooo glad someone on this thread has their BFP!! Now time for a few more!!!


----------



## crystal2010

im one the first round, counting down the days till i can test 11days yay. really hoping it does work. what side effects did you have? i had hot hands, and a really happy feeling, posting a thread i think people thought id been drinking lol.

fingers crossed for you x:hugs:


----------



## SmileyKez

Omg! Af didn't arrive today, so finally caved and did a cheapy Internet test, and got a feint bfp! Hubby can see it too! I am in shock.... 
Now i'm scared! Wish I needed to go again so I can do another test!


----------



## roadbump31

That's awesome Smiley!! A faint line is still a positive line, congrats!!


----------



## SmileyKez

Where r you all girls?? 
I just did 2 more tests, both positives!!! Yey! Gonna go to the fertility hospital in the morning for bloods but think this is my turn! Hopefully more bfp's to come on this thread v soon!!! x


----------



## roadbump31

Hey Crystal2010: what dose of clomid are you on? I am on 150, CD3-7. This is my second round. I am excited that I only have 2 more days to go. Not many side effects, hot flashes at night, very mild though. I am hoping this cycle will work. Anyways, nice to see some other ladies taking it on this thread!!


----------



## McMummy

Massive congrats SmileyKez!! Hope it sticks for you & you have a H&H 9 months.
I am on cd31 of my 2nd clomid cycle. I had a +ve OPD on cd13 so was expecting :witch: on Monday ..... 4 days late. :wacko: but tested this morn and got :bfn: xx


----------



## roadbump31

So frustrating McMummy!! My cycle seems to be a little off as well! I am also on progesterone, so it can make your cycle last a little longer that normal. What dose were you on?


----------



## McMummy

roadbump31 said:


> So frustrating McMummy!! My cycle seems to be a little off as well! I am also on progesterone, so it can make your cycle last a little longer that normal. What dose were you on?

Just 50mg, this is my 2nd cycle.... last month I had the perfect 28day cycle.
SO frustrating, I'd LOVE to get my BFP obviously but failing that I wish the old witch would just turn up so I can get on with cycle 3!! xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Had my blood test this morning, and its confirmed! I am 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant!! Still feeling incredibly nervous but just wanted to thank you all for your support on here! I will still be popping back on to see when you all get your bfp's!

If i had one tip for you all, i'd say relax! Dont know if anyone saw my post a few weeks back where I said my approach for this cycle was to relax, well I am convinced it worked! I stopped charting once i got my temp rise, I didnt use preseed or anything else, and me and hubby only DTD twice all month (mainly as he had a bad back) and I was convinced I had missed ov, in fact I put a post on here somewhere saying that! I wish you all lots of luck and baby dust to everyone! xx


----------



## crystal2010

roadbump31 said:


> Hey Crystal2010: what dose of clomid are you on? I am on 150, CD3-7. This is my second round. I am excited that I only have 2 more days to go. Not many side effects, hot flashes at night, very mild though. I am hoping this cycle will work. Anyways, nice to see some other ladies taking it on this thread!!


i had been taking 50 on day 3-7, no real side effects just felt realy happy lol weird i know. counting down the days till i can test 20-23 ish keeping my fingers crossed for ya x:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

SmileyKez said:


> Had my blood test this morning, and its confirmed! I am 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant!! Still feeling incredibly nervous but just wanted to thank you all for your support on here! I will still be popping back on to see when you all get your bfp's!
> 
> If i had one tip for you all, i'd say relax! Dont know if anyone saw my post a few weeks back where I said my approach for this cycle was to relax, well I am convinced it worked! I stopped charting once i got my temp rise, I didnt use preseed or anything else, and me and hubby only DTD twice all month (mainly as he had a bad back) and I was convinced I had missed ov, in fact I put a post on here somewhere saying that! I wish you all lots of luck and baby dust to everyone! xx

Congrats hun, that's fab news!!! xx


----------



## torilou

Congrats smiley!! Wonderful news

No longer taking clomid girls, have done 3 months but refused to carry on and will be seeing the con in the new year so for the rest of this year im not bothering with opk's or anything and just try to relax as all this worry and stress finally took hold and has just made me ill, will keep checking back to see all those bfp's that I am sure we will be seeing a lot more off xxx


----------



## crystal2010

dan-o said:


> SmileyKez said:
> 
> 
> Had my blood test this morning, and its confirmed! I am 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant!! Still feeling incredibly nervous but just wanted to thank you all for your support on here! I will still be popping back on to see when you all get your bfp's!
> 
> If i had one tip for you all, i'd say relax! Dont know if anyone saw my post a few weeks back where I said my approach for this cycle was to relax, well I am convinced it worked! I stopped charting once i got my temp rise, I didnt use preseed or anything else, and me and hubby only DTD twice all month (mainly as he had a bad back) and I was convinced I had missed ov, in fact I put a post on here somewhere saying that! I wish you all lots of luck and baby dust to everyone! xx
> 
> Congrats hun, that's fab news!!! xxClick to expand...

congrats:hugs:


----------



## bfplease

MrsGAnderson said:


> hey bfplease, im on cycle 2now on cd6 so I suppose we could be cycle buddies? hopefully resulting in a BFP :D. . .
> McMummy, yes so it seems, my AF was horrendous and so painful! im hoping that this cycle of clomid will work and ill get my :bfp: instead or the :witch: hehe. im in for scans on the 8th day and then 11th or 12th day too :) Fingers crossed, the only difference this cycle is i have hardly any symptoms, a few (little amounts) of hot flushes, headaches and slight aches but nothing that im noticing alot xx

Mrs G- congratulations, cycle 2 is a magic one, I also had my BFP!! I wish us both and all newly pregnant ttcer's a happy and heatlthy 9 months and the ladies on Clomid, it will soo soon be your turn, hang in there it does work :flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies.

Well just an update, :cry: I went to the hospital today because I began spotting, and they did 2 pregnancy tests and both came back negative so they think i have miscarried :cry:, I am waiting for them to call me with my blood results to confirm the miscarraige :nope: as i was in the hospital the bleeding started to get a little heavier but now is really light again.. although i have had no pain :nope:. Im quite hormonal as expected but it all seems so surreal atm :( im going to have a large glass of wine tonight. I have had a good cry and have made the decision that there must have been chromosonal imbalance in the baby and so it miscarried itself, either that or my body rejected it :cry:

Although Im happy that i can conceive so hopefully after christmas when we start trying again it wont be too long :hugs: can i come back and join youse, were going to commence the next round of clomid in the new year.

bfpplease - I wish you the best of luck with your pregnancy :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bfplease

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Well just an update, :cry: I went to the hospital today because I began spotting, and they did 2 pregnancy tests and both came back negative so they think i have miscarried :cry:, I am waiting for them to call me with my blood results to confirm the miscarraige :nope: as i was in the hospital the bleeding started to get a little heavier but now is really light again.. although i have had no pain :nope:. Im quite hormonal as expected but it all seems so surreal atm :( im going to have a large glass of wine tonight. I have had a good cry and have made the decision that there must have been chromosonal imbalance in the baby and so it miscarried itself, either that or my body rejected it :cry:
> 
> Although Im happy that i can conceive so hopefully after christmas when we start trying again it wont be too long :hugs: can i come back and join youse, were going to commence the next round of clomid in the new year.
> 
> bfpplease - I wish you the best of luck with your pregnancy :hugs: xxxx

I am so sorry to hear that hon! I know the feeling, I had a miscarriage last year and its heart breaking.. the good news is you CAN get pregnant and it will happen very soon hon.. stay strong and keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## SmileyKez

Sorry for your loss MrsG. I too am back. I unfortunately miscarried at 7.5 weeks, totally gutted but trying to stay positive with the thoughts that at least I now know that I can get pregnant. Going to take a month off ttc and then going back on the clomid.

Wonder how all the other lovely ladies are getting on?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww kaz im so sorry :cry: im crying with you... and you were further than me :( join us in the TTC Race for a BFP after a loss (thread) it really helps to talk with others who understand :hugs: it helped me.

We have just done OPK''s this cycle and im hoping to catch that eggy, feeling better about it all now so im hoping you will too :hugs:, if this cycle isnt a sucess we are going back onto clomid next cycle..but im hoping for an xmas bfp to be honest. fingers crossed for us both.

I just kept thinking 'atleast i know i can get pregnant now, and my uterus is trained now it knows whats coming' :lol:. I do hope we both get our BFP soon.

Lots of Love and Sticky dust for you hun :dust: if you need me im avalable on PM to chat. xxx


----------



## jenny26

just popped in to send baby dust to all of u ladies...:thumbup::happydance:


----------

